# [Q] Root for Asus Fonepad Note 6 FHD???



## iamhcg (Nov 13, 2013)

Asus Fonepad Note 6 is out there. I just got one and really happy with it. The only problem is ,because it is so new, that there is no root resource on line.

Can some almighty capable ones help us out? Thanks.

Here's Fonepad Note 6's official page:

http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_Note_6_ME560CG/#support_Download


----------



## Doctor_Bigfoot (Nov 16, 2013)

I would also be very thankful if someone could help us root the Fonepad Note 6 since I guess that it would be the only possibility to run certain Apps in tablet mode.
Don't understand why the Fonepad 7 was in tablet mode and now the Fonepad 6 isn't :crying:

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 18, 2013)

iamhcg said:


> Asus Fonepad Note 6 is out there. I just got one and really happy with it. The only problem is ,because it is so new, that there is no root resource on line.
> 
> Can some almighty capable ones help us out? Thanks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still no news here. 

Asus fonepad note 6 uses intel Z2580 CPU. There are a few devices which use the same CPU, have already had root access, such as Lenovo K900. I truely hope the all mighty developers in XDA can help us out. T_T


----------



## moom999 (Nov 20, 2013)

iamhcg said:


> Asus Fonepad Note 6 is out there. I just got one and really happy with it. The only problem is ,because it is so new, that there is no root resource on line.
> 
> Can some almighty capable ones help us out? Thanks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you tried kingo root? Because It root lenovo k900.


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 22, 2013)

moom999 said:


> Did you tried kingo root? Because It root lenovo k900.

Click to collapse



Thanks for replying. But I can't find USB drivers for fonepad note 6 in Asus website. I am not sure whether or not I can use the k900 drivers instead.

If the driver is wrong, there will be no consequences right? Like I won't brick my fonepad note 6, right? thanks.


----------



## Doctor_Bigfoot (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for the advice but it doesn't work.
I just tried Kingo Root v1.1.4 but root fails.
Any other idea?


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 23, 2013)

I think I kinda figure out the process. It's basically same as rooting Lenovo K900 or memopad fhd10.

First install the intel android device usb drivers.

Then flash a pre-rooted factory image with fastbood command or flashing tools.

Now all we need is a pre-rooted factory image.


----------



## alessiof89 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Finally Root*

Yeah, my Note 6 is rooted. I'm italian and this is my tutorial with screenshot: http://www.alessiofasano.com/2013/11/come-sbloccare-il-root-su-asus-fonepad-note-6.html 

Titanium Backup, Adfree, Es File Explorer work, Quickboot doesn't work


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 26, 2013)

alessiof89 said:


> Yeah, my Note 6 is rooted. I'm italian and this is my tutorial with screenshot: http://www.alessiofasano.com/2013/11/come-sbloccare-il-root-su-asus-fonepad-note-6.html
> 
> Titanium Backup, Adfree, Es File Explorer work, Quickboot doesn't work

Click to collapse



Thanks so much for sharing. But I can't read Italian at all. 
I tried google translation but still very confusing. Is the rooting process only achievable on Linux system?

I am sorry to ask so much. But, if it's possible to have an English version of step by step and in windows environment, It'll be helping so much.


----------



## alessiof89 (Nov 26, 2013)

iamhcg said:


> Thanks so much for sharing. But I can't read Italian at all.
> I tried google translation but still very confusing. Is the rooting process only achievable on Linux system?
> 
> I am sorry to ask so much. But, if it's possible to have an English version of step by step and in windows environment, It'll be helping so much.

Click to collapse



I think the root process is also available for Windows but in that case you need the official drivers from Asus that I do not know where to download.

If your Windows PC is able to communicate with the Fonepad I think that it is enough to run Cydia Impactor (also available for Windows) but I'can't try because i haven't Windows on my PC


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 26, 2013)

alessiof89 said:


> I think the root process is also available for Windows but in that case you need the official drivers from Asus that I do not know where to download.
> 
> If your Windows PC is able to communicate with the Fonepad I think that it is enough to run Cydia Impactor (also available for Windows) but I'can't try because i haven't Windows on my PC

Click to collapse



Hi, I just tried with my windows OS. It couldn't reconize my fonepad note 6. I tried the official intel cpu android usb drivers but no go. there is no official usb drivers in Asus website. I guess there is still no ways for windows users to root it.


----------



## Doctor_Bigfoot (Nov 26, 2013)

iamhcg said:


> Hi, I just tried with my windows OS. It couldn't reconize my fonepad note 6. I tried the official intel cpu android usb drivers but no go. there is no official usb drivers in Asus website. I guess there is still no ways for windows users to root it.

Click to collapse



What program did you try to root the Note 6 with? 
I am asking because I trieg with Kingo root and my windows PC recognized the note 6.
Just the root failed because of Kingo root.


----------



## mac_o (Nov 26, 2013)

Thank you very much *alessiof89 . I can confirm that this method works !!!! I am running Windows 7 64 bit machine and it's pretty easy just with a simple few clicks. 
First of all i haven't downloaded any special driver for the Fonepad Note 6 on windows. I just connected the device for the first time to the computer and windows does the rest by installing some drivers from its archives. Then I turned on "USB debugging" in developers section on the phone and windows again starts downloading and installing some drivers for the device. On windows' device manager now you should see"SAMSUNG Android Phone" open that and it shows "ASUS Android Composite ADB Interface" (weird). I don't now why the first entry called "Samsung.." and the opened one called "ASUS.." but --anyway--- the "ASUS Android Composite ADB Interface" is the important driver without this ADB won't work and the device will not be recognized on ADB and rooting procedure will not happen.

After that go to Settings>Security and tick the box "Unknown Sources". As of security reasons after the rooting process untick this box and leave it as before.

Download the programm Cydia Impactor for windows (only one version to download for) alessiof89 posted in his link. It's a zip file. unzip it anywhere on your PC and open the unzipped folder.  Run the file "Impactor.exe" by rightclicking it and choose "Run as administrator". There is no installation . A small window appears within a dropdown menu. Choose the first entry called "# drop SuperSU su to /system/xbin/su" and hit the "start" button. After a very short time (It feels less then a second) the rooting process is done.

On the phone there is no change in visuals there is no special app like "SuperSU" in the app drawer. It looks like before without root !

Now dowload the app "root checker" an play store to verify your root status. If the thing is round you should see a congrats message like on the screenshot alessiof89 postet in his link.

That's all.

Now i will check my normally installed apps wich needs root acces like on my other devices. But the first thing i want to do is to install the app "SuperSu" from play store and let's see if it can take control over the rooting admins.

and again many thanks to alessiof89 for this next step to our device.


Edit: I can confirm SuperSU from Chainfire works !! Now asking to grant su per app it needs.

Edit 2: After moments of thinking about the weird Samsung device thing i remember of the Asus Transformer TF300T i got at the beginning of the year and installed ADB driver for it from the official homepage of Asus also for my Samsung Galaxy Fit device. The idea is to install usb driver from another Asus product even if you don't have one ?


G mac_o*


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 27, 2013)

THANK YOU, alessiof89!!!

I've got it done, too. I simply install Ubuntu in my computer and have it rooted. It was quite easy after having had the Android SDK environment setup.
My computer instantly recognized the device, and Cydia impactor worked like a charm.

Now I have a rooted Fonepad note 6 as well. ^^

Still, it is quite a lot of work for ubuntu newbies like me. It'll be really great if someone can make a windows version of rooting process to help others to come.

Anyway, I got it done. Thanks! ^^


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 27, 2013)

Doctor_Bigfoot said:


> What program did you try to root the Note 6 with?
> I am asking because I trieg with Kingo root and my windows PC recognized the note 6.
> Just the root failed because of Kingo root.

Click to collapse



Hi, I don't know. I seriously don't know. The Device Manager only read my fonepad note as a "android device" with a yellow sign .
It refused to update to any drivers I installed. Quite depressing.

Eventually, I got it done in an UBUNTU OS.


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 27, 2013)

mac_o said:


> Thank you very much *alessiof89 . I can confirm that this method works !!!! I am running Windows 7 64 bit machine and it's pretty easy just with a simple few clicks. ....*

Click to collapse


*

Gosh! You make it sound so easy. My windows 7 just simply refused to cooperate, and I have no idea why. Sigh.
Anyway, we all get it done one way or the other. It's a good thing.*


----------



## Doctor_Bigfoot (Nov 27, 2013)

It works out just fine (I am using Windows 7 64bit).
I didn't install any special USB driver.
I just connected the Note 6 and let windows do the rest or maybe it was because I had an older ASUS USB driver installed? (I had a Padfone 2 and a Fonepad 7 before - so if you have trouble with the USB driver you might wanna try the Padfone usb driver?!)
After that I just downloaded CydiaImpactor and started it (enabling USB Debugging on the Note 6 first of course).
Device is rotted and everythings works out!

Thanks for the tip/hint with CydiaImpactor!!! :laugh:


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 28, 2013)

Doctor_Bigfoot said:


> It works out just fine (I am using Windows 7 64bit).
> I didn't install any special USB driver.
> I just connected the Note 6 and let windows do the rest or maybe it was because I had an older ASUS USB driver installed? (I had a Padfone 2 and a Fonepad 7 before - so if you have trouble with the USB driver you might wanna try the Padfone usb driver?!)
> After that I just downloaded CydiaImpactor and started it (enabling USB Debugging on the Note 6 first of course).
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, this is so weird. But after I ghosted back my windows system. I decided to give it try again (Although I've had root).
Anyway, once I plugged in, my windows recognized my Fonepad note 6. I have "ASUS Android Composite ADB Interface" in my device manager.

So this is another confirmation. Simply plug it in. I don't know why I went all the trouble for Ubuntu. :~~


----------



## manstein (Nov 30, 2013)

Will alessio method work on asus fonepad 7 ? I want to try but i am afraid i could break the device.


----------



## manstein (Nov 30, 2013)

tried alessio metod on fonepad 7, NOT WORKING:crying:


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 13, 2013)

Asus Fonepad Note 6 is out there. I just got one and really happy with it. The only problem is ,because it is so new, that there is no root resource on line.

Can some almighty capable ones help us out? Thanks.

Here's Fonepad Note 6's official page:

http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_Note_6_ME560CG/#support_Download


----------



## mac_o (Nov 30, 2013)

*root*



manstein said:


> tried alessio metod on fonepad 7, NOT WORKING:crying:

Click to collapse



Hi,

Just look i've seen another thread here in "questions & answers" named "...Fonepad"

G mac_o


----------



## mac_o (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi everybody

some news here
after updating the installed xposed framework and rebooting i stuck in bootloop ! That's a problem since we have a locked bootloader and no recovery system like CWM or TWRP and cannot make a backup of rom. The good news is that the fonepad note 6 has its own recovery system called Droidboot. To enter just power down the device then push volume up and powerbutton twice for about 10 seconds. With vol + and - keys you can choose some entries one of it called "wipe data" wich one i have chosen. After that system reboots and bootloop was gone but all userdata too.

but best comes at last: *I don't loose root !!!*


To test this i downloaded root checker and it says "congrats you have root..." then again installed SuperSu and some apps that needs root everything works fine. I think that's because su binary is in /system/xbin and leaved untouched.


g mac_o


----------



## alessiof89 (Dec 3, 2013)

*CWM recovery*

can someone compile a cwm recovery? Look this tutorial for Galaxy S: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2132672 . If we adjust this guide for our fonepad note 6, maybe we will have a cwm modded but I don't know where download the necessary file source


----------



## mac_o (Dec 3, 2013)

alessiof89 said:


> can someone compile a cwm recovery? Look this tutorial for Galaxy S: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2132672 . If we adjust this guide for our fonepad note 6, maybe we will have a cwm modded but I don't know where download the necessary file source

Click to collapse




Hi alessiof89

I've read the thread you are linking to. I'm new to building CWM but it's interesting and not as difficult as it looks like. But the main problem is the locked bootloader! asus locks it on every new device (e.g. Transformer Pads) and you need a specific bootloader unlock tool specialy made for this device by asus themselves. Because of that you can not flash any other rom or recovery wich is not asus-signed (update fails). I haven't seen a bootloader unlock tool for our Fonepad Note 6 yet at asus web. We can make a request at asus service for the tool but mostly answere is "there is no unlock tool for this device aviable at present.." i think but i will try tomorow when i have time to. but also you can try yourself. I come here tomorow to tell what's up with asus.


G mac_o


----------



## alessiof89 (Dec 3, 2013)

mac_o said:


> Hi alessiof89
> 
> I've read the thread you are linking to. I'm new to building CWM but it's interesting and not as difficult as it looks like. But the main problem is the locked bootloader! asus locks it on every new device (e.g. Transformer Pads) and you need a specific bootloader unlock tool specialy made for this device by asus themselves. Because of that you can not flash any other rom or recovery wich is not asus-signed (update fails). I haven't seen a bootloader unlock tool for our Fonepad Note 6 yet at asus web. We can make a request at asus service for the tool but mostly answere is "there is no unlock tool for this device aviable at present.." i think but i will try tomorow when i have time to. but also you can try yourself. I come here tomorow to tell what's up with asus.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



we can try this guide but i'm scary of brick the device. No nandroid backup, no modding for me: http://www.androidjunkies.com/how-to-officially-unlock-the-bootloader-on-supported-asus-devices/


----------



## mac_o (Dec 3, 2013)

alessiof89 said:


> we can try this guide but i'm scary of brick the device. No nandroid backup, no modding for me: http://www.androidjunkies.com/how-to-officially-unlock-the-bootloader-on-supported-asus-devices/

Click to collapse





thats my idea too loaded down the tool from another transformer Pad because the infinity-pad side is down somehow. I will try it now just copy it over to the fonepad.........waiting......







Edit: I installed the tool but after confirming of some terms of use (and after that you will never ever get support from asus in your life(joke))  it says the device model is not supported. tomorow i will try another tool from the infinity pad when side is clear.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## mac_o (Dec 5, 2013)

*None of them worked, email to asus support*

Hi 

I have tried any Bootloader unlock tool i can find on asus side but none of them worked for our device (install fails or the tool says device is not supported) so i wrote an email to asus support:



Ladies and Gentlemen


I as a consumer love the innovative products that ASUS 

creates, but feel that i should also have unlimited access to the device i 

purchased. Like on my other products i own of ASUS please consider releasing 

a Bootloader Unlock Tool for the FonePad Note 6 (ME560CG) to unleash the full 

potential of this powerfull device to gain productivity and to stay on top of 

the high-level-devices like i know it from my other ASUS devices.



Yours sincerely





.now i'm waiting for answere and keep eyes open.....


g mac_o


----------



## mac_o (Dec 5, 2013)

********** petition started ****** petition started ******

Hi everybody

So now i have started a Petition to unlock the bootloader at change.org. Please vote for it and tell everybody to vote for it you know. Please it is for us and our device maybe will be unlocked. Link :


www.change.org/petitions/asus-asus-...ker-for-the-asus-fonepad-note-6-me560cg#share




Thanks to everybody


g mac_o


----------



## alessiof89 (Dec 7, 2013)

*Android 4.3*

in Italy Asus Fonepad 7 is been updated at Android 4.3 Jelly Bean. Now, i expect same update in my fonepad note 6 but...my device is rooted. Can someone who doesnt' rooted fonepad note 6 notify in this thread the availability of 4.3 Jelly bean for note 6? :laugh:


----------



## mac_o (Dec 8, 2013)

*News from Asus*

Hi there

I got an answer from my request to asus:



Sehr geehrter Herr

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage!

Aktuell gibt es von unserer Seite in der Tat keine Möglichkeit, das Gerät zu entsperren. 
Ob es in Zukunft ein entsprechendes Tool geben wird, frage ich für Sie gern bei meinen Kollegen in Taiwan an.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best Regards

Martin Waschk

T:+49 (0) 2102 5789 557
F: +49 (0) 2102 9599 11
RMA Anfragen: http://rma.asus.de

ASUS Computer GmbH 
Harkortstrasse 21-23
D-40880 Ratingen
Germany


Geschäftsführer: Eric Chen
Amtsgericht: Düsseldorf HRB 43472
UID-Nr: DE121629751





means:


Hi Mr.


Thanks for your request


You're right there is no unlock tool aviable at the moment. But i will ask my colleagues in Taiwan if there will be a tool aviable in the future.

Best regards

............


G mac_o



Petition to unlock bootloader: http://www.change.org/de/Petitionen...-unlocker-for-the-asus-fonepad-note-6-me560cg


----------



## tommy_mm (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi,

Do you think that it would be possible to install on asus fonepad note 6 windows 8.1 as it has intel based CPU? Did anyone of you tried?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## mac_o (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi all

I got an answere from asus as :





Sehr geehrter Herr ,

ASUS wird für dieses Gerät auch in Zukunft keine Möglichkeit bereitstellen, es selbsttätig aktiv zu entsperren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / Best Regards

Martin Waschk

T:+49 (0) 2102 5789 557
F: +49 (0) 2102 9599 11
RMA Anfragen: http://rma.asus.de

ASUS Computer GmbH 
Harkortstrasse 21-23
D-40880 Ratingen
Germany

Geschäftsführer: Eric Chen
Amtsgericht: Düsseldorf HRB 43472
UID-Nr: DE121629751




means there will be no unlock tool for the fonepad note 6 in the future to unlock the device actively by yourself.




I think the device is new so if past some time there is a chance to get a tool perhaps. But with or without we got root and i love this device. It's realy fast. The fastest device i've ever had. Soundrecording and playback is great (captures even low noises) and working with the pen feels precise and increases workflow. I'm not sad about spending my money into that device. If someone wants to buy this device then go and get it !


G mac_o


----------



## beluthius (Dec 18, 2013)

Agree. Really fast and  a pleasure to use. Kitkat is a nice thing to have and thats the only point where is see a problem in the future. Im not shure about asus and their update strategy...;(

Gesendet von meinem K00G mit Tapatalk


----------



## alessiof89 (Dec 19, 2013)

*Update WW_V10.16.1.33.2*

yesterday, the system update notifier of fonepad note 6 notify me an available update and i've tried to install but in fastboot mode i saw "error". I think the problem is the root.  Today i've seen in asus support site the availibility of firmware  WW_V10.16.1.33.2 There is a .zip file (1 GB) to download, but the question is: how to install this zip file?  If the only way to install this update is to unrooted the phone, i remain with the firmware 10.16.1.28


----------



## mac_o (Dec 19, 2013)

alessiof89 said:


> .....firmware  WW_V10.16.1.33.2 There is a .zip file (1 GB) to download, but the question is: how to install this zip file?  If the only way to install this update is to unrooted the phone, i remain with the firmware 10.16.1.28

Click to collapse



Hi alessiof89

 on support side at "manuals & ..." the last entry is an instruction to update device but it's for the fonepad. But i think it is similar to that one. If you unzip the file then you got a .raw file. Put it in the root of your sd card. Shut down the device. Hold volume up and power button together. The device should vibrate but hold down until you see a blue android. That's our bootloader menu called droidboot were you can do fastboot commands(but not working for me of some reason). Vol+ and - to scroll the few entries. With sd card in perhaps it's the entry "recovery" ? I never tried sd card in device. If i pick the recovery entry the phone restarts and gives me an error. And i agree with you in point of root. I got the same update notification from asus but i haven't try to update yet. If you got SuperSu pro installed you can try to activate the survival mode to preserve su on phone after updating system.


G mac_o


----------



## iamhcg (Dec 22, 2013)

It's weird that I received no OTA notifications. Anyway here's how I manually updated it:

1. Visit the asus official wesite and download the firmware zip file.

2. Unzip it. you will have another UL-K00G zip file.

3. Put the zip file in step 2 in the root directory of your MicroSD card.

4. Turn down the device and Turn it back on.

5. You will see a triangular sign in the notification bar, saying it fonud a update pack.

6. Go with the precedure and you have manually updated to the newest verision.


----------



## mac_o (Dec 22, 2013)

Service site is down or firmware is removed. cannot download it.


----------



## alessiof89 (Dec 22, 2013)

mac_o said:


> Service site is down or firmware is removed. cannot download it.

Click to collapse



the firmware is been removed. Why? Anyone try the firmware WW_V10.16.1.33? Is it maybe unstable?

Anyway the firmware can be downloaded here: http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/JO...SUS-FonePad-Note-6-Firmware-10161332-WW.shtml

---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 PM ----------

Now, I've been update to Firmware 10.16.1.33.2 but I've lost root. Cydia Impactor doesn't work with this update, so no root now...


----------



## mac_o (Dec 22, 2013)

alessiof89 said:


> the firmware is been removed. Why? Anyone try the firmware WW_V10.16.1.33? Is it maybe unstable?
> 
> Anyway the firmware can be downloaded here: http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/JO...SUS-FonePad-Note-6-Firmware-10161332-WW.shtml
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Try to revert back to old firmware and try the method in the link below

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=47544416&postcount=1264


----------



## alessiof89 (Dec 22, 2013)

mac_o said:


> Try to revert back to old firmware and try the method in the link below
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=47544416&postcount=1264

Click to collapse



it's impossible: sdcard don't recognize old firmware. I've made a factory reset but fimrware ww...32 is still here....


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 13, 2013)

Asus Fonepad Note 6 is out there. I just got one and really happy with it. The only problem is ,because it is so new, that there is no root resource on line.

Can some almighty capable ones help us out? Thanks.

Here's Fonepad Note 6's official page:

http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_Note_6_ME560CG/#support_Download


----------



## mac_o (Dec 22, 2013)

alessiof89 said:


> it's impossible: sdcard don't recognize old firmware. I've made a factory reset but fimrware ww...32 is still here....

Click to collapse




Have you tried other methods like below ?

http://www.mediafire.com/download/29ana38ou14b6ej/Motochopper+Rooting+Toolkit.7z


----------



## alessiof89 (Dec 22, 2013)

mac_o said:


> Have you tried other methods like below ?
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/29ana38ou14b6ej/Motochopper+Rooting+Toolkit.7z

Click to collapse



I've tried. Desn't work :crying:


----------



## mac_o (Dec 22, 2013)

alessiof89 said:


> I've tried. Desn't work :crying:

Click to collapse




I'm sorry and it's a shame asus did that + the new version is deleted on all service sites nowhere to be seen. I 've searched the last hours for a possibility to get root again after update but everything i found was related to save root before updating firmware + the problem of locked bootloader makes it not easier.

another question (but i think you did that) have you unpacked the old firmware after downloading ?

I'll keep eyes open and report back.



g mac_o


----------



## mac_o (Dec 22, 2013)

As i flipped thru pages in "settings" i saw this "interesting" entry at the "about" tab in "legal info"

Pictures...


----------



## mac_o (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi

Under /cache/recovery/last_log you can see some info about the last time that fone was in recovery mode
Perhaps usefull.


----------



## alessiof89 (Dec 24, 2013)

I've definitively lost the root permission but the update v32 improve audio e wifi. The fonepad note 6 need other many many update. I always thought the root is first step to personalize Android but in this case we need of system updates of Asus and CWM recovery, because if we have clockworkmod we can make flash install supersu.zip from recovery and we have permanently root


----------



## alessiof89 (Dec 24, 2013)

*Update 10.16.1.33.3 (always Android 4.2.2 Jelly Bean)*

It's been released new update to version 10.16.1.33.3 http://www.alessiofasano.com/2013/12/asus-fonepad-note-6-aggiornamento-software-10-16-1-33-3.html


----------



## iamhcg (Dec 26, 2013)

alessiof89 said:


> It's been released new update to version 10.16.1.33.3 http://www.alessiofasano.com/2013/12/asus-fonepad-note-6-aggiornamento-software-10-16-1-33-3.html

Click to collapse



Hi, I've been googling on the web. There is a Chinese root software called "VRoot", which roots a  lot of devices. The newest beta version V1.7.4 was announced yesterday, which claimed it support X86 system. The lenovo K900 root was supported. And Lenovo K900 also has the same intel CPU as Fonepad note 6.

Mine haven't recieved any OTA message for the newest firmware, therefore I have no way to test if it works on the 10-16-1-33-3 firmware. But I tried Vroot on my 10-16-1-28-10, and it works. So it is very likely that Vroot could work on the newest firmware.

Anyway, here's the officical release of Vroot 1.7.4
http://bbs.mgyun.com/thread-23940-1-1.html

The only prolbem is, the software interface is in CHinese. But it's not that difficult. 
Once you connect your FHD 6 with USB cable, activate the software. Let if automatically find the driver, then press the green button in the right corner. And it's done. (Maybe it would reboot one or two times)

Maybe you would like to give it a try?


----------



## alessiof89 (Dec 26, 2013)

iamhcg said:


> Hi, I've been googling on the web. There is a Chinese root software called "VRoot", which roots a  lot of devices. The newest beta version V1.7.4 was announced yesterday, which claimed it support X86 system. The lenovo K900 root was supported. And Lenovo K900 also has the same intel CPU as Fonepad note 6.
> 
> Mine haven't recieved any OTA message for the newest firmware, therefore I have no way to test if it works on the 10-16-1-33-3 firmware. But I tried Vroot on my 10-16-1-28-10, and it works. So it is very likely that Vroot could work on the newest firmware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you but this software only work on Windows and i use Linux. Now I'm searching of Vroot for Linux


----------



## iamhcg (Dec 26, 2013)

alessiof89 said:


> thank you but this software only work on Windows and i use Linux. Now I'm searching of Vroot for Linux

Click to collapse



Hi, I just checked out their official website. I don't think they have a Linux version.


----------



## alessiof89 (Dec 26, 2013)

iamhcg said:


> Hi, I just checked out their official website. I don't think they have a Linux version.

Click to collapse



no problem. I can wait...because with root we haven't official updates, and last two updates v32 e v33 improve stability of wifi (no more random disconnection) and audio performance (now very very high). So, i'm waiting for many official update. I hope that Asus will improve also the rendering of browser.


----------



## iamhcg (Dec 27, 2013)

Just to confirm. I  manually updated to 10.16.1.33.3, and VRoot doesn't work either.


----------



## alessiof89 (Dec 27, 2013)

iamhcg said:


> Just to confirm. I  manually updated to 10.16.1.33.3, and VRoot doesn't work either.

Click to collapse



with our version (v33) and with Android 4.3 the only way to root the device is to flash supersu.zip then we need of CWM recovery


----------



## mac_o (Dec 27, 2013)

with a locked bootloader you can't flash anything else than asus-signed software.


----------



## iamhcg (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi, I have a question and I don't know if it's possible.

Is there anyway for a rooted FHD 6 to manually update and still keep root?

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## mac_o (Dec 27, 2013)

iamhcg said:


> Hi, I have a question and I don't know if it's possible.
> 
> Is there anyway for a rooted FHD 6 to manually update and still keep root?
> 
> Thanks for any help in advance.

Click to collapse




Hi

The only way i know is somthing like ota rootkeeper but on some firmware updates it's not working. Another method is to 'copy' su to another position. In post #39 i posted a link to. Copy and paste to cydia impactor shell(ADB). I have done this in terminal emulator app on fonepad itself. I'm running the old version .28 but i don't want to loose root that easy way. I'm looking the web for other ways to preserve root to have more possibilities after update. Then perhaps the one or another sticks.


G mac_o


----------



## iamhcg (Dec 28, 2013)

mac_o said:


> Hi
> 
> The only way i know is somthing like ota rootkeeper but on some firmware updates it's not working. Another method is to 'copy' su to another position. In post #39 i posted a link to. Copy and paste to cydia impactor shell(ADB). I have done this in terminal emulator app on fonepad itself. I'm running the old version .28 but i don't want to loose root that easy way. I'm looking the web for other ways to preserve root to have more possibilities after update. Then perhaps the one or another sticks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks but manual update seems to wipe out the whole system partition, so the stacking away SU method doesn't work. It'll be wiped out after flashing. I have another device which stays in 28. I am trying to find a way that I can manual update and still keep root. 

Any suggestion will be appreciated.


----------



## alessiof89 (Dec 28, 2013)

iamhcg said:


> Hi, thanks but manual update seems to wipe out the whole system partition, so the stacking away SU method doesn't work. It'll be wiped out after flashing. I have another device which stays in 28. I am trying to find a way that I can manual update and still keep root.
> 
> Any suggestion will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



I think the problem isn't asus fonepad note 6 but Android evolution: root methods like Cydia Impactor and Vroot use bug of signature (Cydia Impactor answer me: "signature bug isn't available") who is been fixed with last version of Android 4.2.2 and Android 4.3 like v32 and v33 versions


----------



## mac_o (Dec 28, 2013)

*Partitions from Fonepad Note 6*

Hi

In case anybody can use it later i attache some screenshots of the partitions from fonepad note 6


----------



## mac_o (Dec 29, 2013)

Some more screenshots from cpu-z


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 13, 2013)

Asus Fonepad Note 6 is out there. I just got one and really happy with it. The only problem is ,because it is so new, that there is no root resource on line.

Can some almighty capable ones help us out? Thanks.

Here's Fonepad Note 6's official page:

http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_Note_6_ME560CG/#support_Download


----------



## mac_o (Dec 29, 2013)

Screenshots from antutu benchmark


----------



## iamhcg (Dec 31, 2013)

OK, here's the thing.

I had problem receiving OTA and it turned out that it had nothing to do with being rooted. So, I kept hassling Asus for not being able to get OTA. After a couple of weeks, today they finally fixed the bug and send me the OTA update.

I activated the Supersu Pro Survivor mode first, and ota to 10.1.16.33.3.

Now I am in the newest firmware with root.

Here are some things to share:
1. SuperSU's survivor mode works on our Asus fonepad note 6. You can keep root after OTA.
2. If you have problem receiving OTA, it has nothing to do with rooting. Just contact Asus technical support( of course don't tell them you've rooted your device)  and have they work it out.


----------



## alessiof89 (Jan 11, 2014)

*one more update*

one more update (v10.16.1.36.1) and always Android 4.2.2 Jelly Bean :crying: 

http://www.alessiofasano.com/2014/01/asus-fonepad-note-6-update-10-16-1-36-1.html


----------



## endymione (Jan 12, 2014)

hello guys. i am new user. any recommended online store for the screen guard? so far quite good for daily usage.

Sent from my K00G using Tapatalk


----------



## bokitikiti (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi guys! I've just bought a FPnote 6. i'm currenty loving the “instant write/trace/draw" feature of this tablet. It is so practical to use during research! Anyway, i would just like to ask you guys about the bloat apps that are safe to greenify *cough asus weather*. Greenify can now hybernate an app even root, i couldn't disable the weather app and greenify warned me that it is not safe to hybernate a system app. Can i ask a second opinion about this? By the way, the "instant write" feature of fpnote 6 has a Palm rejection/stylus only capability!  why is it that nobody was talking about that? it should be a highlight feature! thanks for the reply(ies)


----------



## Doctor_Bigfoot (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi everybody,
are there any news concerning the root of Fonepad not 6?
I had it rooted with Cydia Impactor but then I accidently made an OTA Update and now the root is gone.
And like some of you already stated Cydia Impactor doesn't work anymore.
So is there any new way to root the Fonepad Note 6 out yet like a custom firmware or does anybody know a way to downgrade to a previous firmware?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## alessiof89 (Jan 21, 2014)

Doctor_Bigfoot said:


> Hi everybody,
> are there any news concerning the root of Fonepad not 6?
> I had it rooted with Cydia Impactor but then I accidently made an OTA Update and now the root is gone.
> And like some of you already stated Cydia Impactor doesn't work anymore.
> ...

Click to collapse



There aren't any ways. I have ask in the thread of Framaroot app for support x86 platform but i haven't received answer. The only way is to flash the rooted image but i think there aren't developers in this thread who make a toolkit


----------



## Doctor_Bigfoot (Jan 21, 2014)

Doctor_Bigfoot said:


> Hi everybody,
> are there any news concerning the root of Fonepad not 6?
> I had it rooted with Cydia Impactor but then I accidently made an OTA Update and now the root is gone.
> And like some of you already stated Cydia Impactor doesn't work anymore.
> ...

Click to collapse



BTW:
I may have found a way to downgrade:
I just downloaded  Firmware 10.16.1.36.2 and just renamed it to a version higher than the one I'm running on.
After copying that file to my Fonepad I get a message that I can install a firmwareupdate.
But befor I try I would like to know which is the last firmware rooting with CydiaImpactor was possible so I can try with that firmware.
Can anyone help me out with that?


----------



## alessiof89 (Jan 21, 2014)

Doctor_Bigfoot said:


> BTW:
> I may have found a way to downgrade:
> I just downloaded  Firmware 10.16.1.36.2 and just renamed it to a version higher than the one I'm running on.
> After copying that file to my Fonepad I get a message that I can install a firmwareupdate.
> ...

Click to collapse



10.16.1.28.XX


----------



## Doctor_Bigfoot (Jan 21, 2014)

What i quoted worked indeed!!!
I downloaded WW_10_16_1_28_10, renamed it to UL-K00G-WW-10.16.1.36.2-user.zip and got the message that I could update the system which I did.
Now I am back on 10.16.1.28.10 and Cydia Impactor works again!


----------



## alessiof89 (Jan 21, 2014)

Doctor_Bigfoot said:


> What i quoted worked indeed!!!
> I downloaded WW_10_16_1_28_10, renamed it to UL-K00G-WW-10.16.1.36.2-user.zip and got the message that I could update the system which I did.
> Now I am back on 10.16.1.28.10 and Cydia Impactor works again!

Click to collapse



good news but with version .28  in my case wify often crash  . I need root but I can't renounce of system update. And in few months can be released Android 4.4 Kitkat. I will not stay with Android 4.2.2 and instable wifi if Kitkat will available


----------



## Doctor_Bigfoot (Jan 21, 2014)

alessiof89 said:


> good news but with version .28  in my case wify often crash  . I need root but I can't renounce of system update. And in few months can be released Android 4.4 Kitkat. I will not stay with Android 4.2.2 and instable wifi if Kitkat will available

Click to collapse



But isn't there a tool or app to safe root when updating? What about Rootkeeper? Anyone tried that one?


----------



## iamhcg (Jan 23, 2014)

Doctor_Bigfoot said:


> But isn't there a tool or app to safe root when updating? What about Rootkeeper? Anyone tried that one?

Click to collapse



Here's what I did:
1. downgrade to .28
2. use Cydia Impactor to root
3. install Supersu Pro from Google play, and activate the survivor mode. (only in pro version) 
4. OTA upgrade to the newest firmware. 
5. The root's still there. Done.

Now my devices is on .36 and with root.

(By the way, OTA rootkeeper doesn't work, but SuperSU pro version works like a charm.)


----------



## Doctor_Bigfoot (Jan 23, 2014)

iamhcg said:


> Here's what I did:
> 1. downgrade to .28
> 2. use Cydia Impactor to root
> 3. install Supersu Pro from Google play, and activate the survivor mode. (only in pro version)
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info!
I can confirm that this method works. SuperSu Pro works perfectly.
I'm on .36 now,too, and root is still there!!! :good:


----------



## dragonguy (Jan 24, 2014)

alessiof89 said:


> good news but with version .28  in my case wify often crash  . I need root but I can't renounce of system update. And in few months can be released Android 4.4 Kitkat. I will not stay with Android 4.2.2 and instable wifi if Kitkat will available

Click to collapse



I have same situation like you, I found the solution to solve it.
Just go find the app name 'DMClient' then clear the data, after that i can update to new version.
Hopee can help you.


----------



## alessiof89 (Jan 25, 2014)

I've tried two times but it say "error" in fastboot mode.


----------



## iamhcg (Jan 26, 2014)

alessiof89 said:


> I've tried two times but it say "error" in fastboot mode.

Click to collapse



You don't need to go into the fastboot mode.

Just follow the instruction of Doctor_Bigfoot, rename the file name properly and put it in the root of SDcard, turn off the device then turn it back on.
Once it boots up, there will be a triangular sign on the notification bar to update.


----------



## alessiof89 (Jan 26, 2014)

iamhcg said:


> You don't need to go into the fastboot mode.
> 
> Just follow the instruction of Doctor_Bigfoot, rename the file name properly and put it in the root of SDcard, turn off the device then turn it back on.
> Once it boots up, there will be a triangular sign on the notification bar to update.

Click to collapse



yes...make all, i see a triangular sign, reboot the phone, start to flash update and it say "error" after three seconds


----------



## alessiof89 (Jan 27, 2014)

*New Update (v10.16.1.37.2)*

New update...always Android 4.2.2 Jelly Bean uff 

http://www.alessiofasano.com/2014/0...te-10-16-1-37-2-android-4-2-2-jelly-bean.html


----------



## Doctor_Bigfoot (Jan 27, 2014)

Has anyone tried if today's update is safe with SuperSU in survival mode or not?
After my previous experiences with my fonepad I'm a litte anxious to update cause I don't wanna loose the root (again).


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 13, 2013)

Asus Fonepad Note 6 is out there. I just got one and really happy with it. The only problem is ,because it is so new, that there is no root resource on line.

Can some almighty capable ones help us out? Thanks.

Here's Fonepad Note 6's official page:

http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_Note_6_ME560CG/#support_Download


----------



## iamhcg (Jan 28, 2014)

Doctor_Bigfoot said:


> Has anyone tried if today's update is safe with SuperSU in survival mode or not?
> After my previous experiences with my fonepad I'm a litte anxious to update cause I don't wanna loose the root (again).

Click to collapse



Yes, the survivor mode of SuperSU is still good on the .37 update.


----------



## dragonguy (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm successful update to version 37 with survivor mode, root still function


----------



## Doctor_Bigfoot (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you guys!
I just updated, too, and root is still there thanks to SuperSU survival mode!!!


----------



## jackytck (Feb 5, 2014)

*how to downgrade ?*



iamhcg said:


> Here's what I did:
> 1. downgrade to .28
> 2. use Cydia Impactor to root
> 3. install Supersu Pro from Google play, and activate the survivor mode. (only in pro version)
> ...

Click to collapse



I am a new asus fone user ,can i ask how to downgrade?


----------



## mac_o (Feb 5, 2014)

jackytck said:


> I am a new asus fone user ,can i ask how to downgrade?

Click to collapse




Hi jackytck

it's described a few pages before this one (thread number #68).


G


----------



## alessiof89 (Feb 12, 2014)

I've sent back to Amazon my note 6 today with a full refund. I'm very disappointed. No one support from Asus or from developers. For a device who really need support because the fluidity and reactivity must be absolutely improved. I've bought Motorola Moto X with official support of Cyanogenmod 11 and Android 4.4 stock


----------



## bulanula (Feb 15, 2014)

alessiof89 said:


> I've sent back to Amazon my note 6 today with a full refund. I'm very disappointed. No one support from Asus or from developers. For a device who really need support because the fluidity and reactivity must be absolutely improved. I've bought Motorola Moto X with official support of Cyanogenmod 11 and Android 4.4 stock

Click to collapse



No bootloader unlock provided STILL for this phone ? 

Asus must be clueless. Hope this attitude against open source is not shared by all manufacturers.

On another note, good on you. 

The more people stop buying these *crippled* locked bootloader devices the better chances we all have manufacturers only ship bootloader unlock allowed devices from factory. 

Imagine a computer with locked BIOS that can only run Windows XP when you buy it and you can never switch to anything after that. 

Too bad people are not making a stance, like you.


----------



## bokitikiti (Feb 22, 2014)

*cell standby draining the battery*

Hello again! My Fonepad Note 6 is draining 70-80% of the battery on cell standby even without being used. From what I've read so far made me conclude that this is a problem. I don't have root but I don't know where to post this, can I ask if there is a solution for this?


----------



## andreacerioni (Feb 22, 2014)

*Ivona tts*

Hello everyone, I'm a new owner of fpnote 6 fhd .... I'm trying to install "ivona tts", but I can not, either from the store or directly from apk ....
from the store I get error 24 dall'apk tells me the application is not installed.
I did the root ....
someone has my same problem?

thanks

Andrea


----------



## luckywanderboy (Feb 26, 2014)

bokitikiti said:


> Hello again! My Fonepad Note 6 is draining 70-80% of the battery on cell standby even without being used. From what I've read so far made me conclude that this is a problem. I don't have root but I don't know where to post this, can I ask if there is a solution for this?

Click to collapse



I have the same problems, latest stock firmware, unrooted, but it doesn't seem like this cell standby actually drains the battery; it only gives the wrong statistics.


----------



## endymione (Feb 27, 2014)

Mine also give wrong battery states indicator. I try to drain battery several times and charges it to full while off phone. It solved.

Sent from my K00G using Tapatalk


----------



## bokitikiti (Feb 27, 2014)

endymione said:


> Mine also give wrong battery states indicator. I try to drain battery several times and charges it to full while off phone. It solved.
> 
> Sent from my K00G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I will try to drain my battery till 5% then turn it off and charge it to the full. Hope this solves the problem. Thanks for the idea


----------



## scratch_Boy (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi, I'm user in Thailand and cannot OTA, is OTA process upon Asus Thailand release on local server? 

Sent from my K00G using Tapatalk


----------



## MEHRDAD595 (Mar 8, 2014)

anybody on asus fonepad note6 FHD owner is interested to have CWM recovery on his device?
we are working to make one on fonepad7,if anybody is there then help us with it! 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2514714


----------



## prodev_1990 (Mar 9, 2014)

*Should that work for other phones?*

Should that work for other phones?


----------



## shawshank61 (Mar 9, 2014)

*help for root fpn6fhd*

Hi guys I read all posts of this threat  and it's sad that Italian job not end completely  anyway I buy one fonpad note 6 :victory: and I feel we have smooth device  it's the fastest one I have  so I wanna to add farsi handwriting to it  by MoreLocale2 application. it needs SuperUser privilege or something like 'pm' command[show how to use 'pm' command :
1.execute 'adb shell' on your PC (I say it done before )
2.type below command.
>pm grant
jp.co.c_lis.ccl.morelocale
android.permission.CHANGE_CONFIGURATION
3.retry changing locale]
so as till you understand I need to root my fn6fhd  I use three methods 1. Kingo android root 2.Cydia Impactor  3.VRoot v1.5.7
all missions failed and I couldn't root my fpn6hd 
I must say I installed adb shell and my pc with win7 64-bit recognized my fpn6hd and I deactive my antivirus. usb debugging is active with checkmark on unknown sources.
my fpn6hd details is:
Baseband version
1402G_0.26.0_0113
Build number
JDQ39.WW_fonepad-10.16.1.37.2-20140117000059_201307310000
I done OTA update last night and installed update package (about 58 mb)
at Cydia Impactor method (right clicking on impactor.exe and run as administrator) after small box appeared I hit start but it said :

signature bugs unavailable (
and at VRoot method after installing drivers it says hit green button and after while it marked x on top of software and nothing done for root
 appreciate any help


----------



## Nightstalker1993 (Mar 14, 2014)

So after this phone had been out so long in the market, there's still no definite way to root it other than to downgrade it? 

I see others have a pre-rooted rom img, how do they get that?


----------



## syazwanreno (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi, just want to ask.

Will this phone get KitKat update? since i'm 50/50 about this phone.

Thanks


----------



## Nightstalker1993 (Mar 16, 2014)

Now we're not even sure if we can get root! The latest firmware update which was quite recent, is still stuck on v4.2.2


----------



## iamhcg (Mar 27, 2014)

bokitikiti said:


> Hello again! My Fonepad Note 6 is draining 70-80% of the battery on cell standby even without being used. From what I've read so far made me conclude that this is a problem. I don't have root but I don't know where to post this, can I ask if there is a solution for this?

Click to collapse



I think you should send it back to Asus and have them checked on your device.

I doubt this problem can be resolved software-wised.


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 13, 2013)

Asus Fonepad Note 6 is out there. I just got one and really happy with it. The only problem is ,because it is so new, that there is no root resource on line.

Can some almighty capable ones help us out? Thanks.

Here's Fonepad Note 6's official page:

http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_Note_6_ME560CG/#support_Download


----------



## iamhcg (Mar 27, 2014)

syazwanreno said:


> Hi, just want to ask.
> 
> Will this phone get KitKat update? since i'm 50/50 about this phone.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I saw somewhere in a Taiwanese forum that an Asus tech guy unofficially revealed, there will be kitkat for Fonepad note 6. Only that no one knows when that will happen. They (Asus) have a  updating priority list for their products. Fonepad note 6 is staying on cue.


----------



## iamhcg (Mar 27, 2014)

The rooting process remains the same for the newest firmware. If you have rooted already, activate the survivor mode of SuperSU Pro before OTA. The root will hold. 

If you are not rooted, the method of "downgrade > rooted with cydia impactor > supersu suvivor mode activated > OTA to the current firmware" is still available. Check post #73.


----------



## scratch_Boy (Mar 30, 2014)

I can't OTA, always received message up to date.

Stay on .28 with Root.

Sent from my K00G using Tapatalk


----------



## fieznur (Apr 11, 2014)

Doctor_Bigfoot said:


> What i quoted worked indeed!!!
> I downloaded WW_10_16_1_28_10, renamed it to UL-K00G-WW-10.16.1.36.2-user.zip and got the message that I could update the system which I did.
> Now I am back on 10.16.1.28.10 and Cydia Impactor works again!

Click to collapse



Hum how did you downgrade to 10.16.1.28.10? using droidboot?


----------



## Doctor_Bigfoot (Apr 12, 2014)

fieznur said:


> Hum how did you downgrade to 10.16.1.28.10? using droidboot?

Click to collapse



There is no need to use droidboot!
Just download the "old" firmware 10.16.1.28.10 which allows you to root with Cydia Impactor.
Once you downloaded it rename that file to a firmware newer than the one your fonepad is running with and copy that file to the internal memory of your fonepad just like you would do with any other file.
Then your fonepad lets you "upgrade" to that new firmware and after that "upgrade" you are on 10.16.1.28.10.
That's it.


----------



## fieznur (Apr 12, 2014)

---------- Post added at 09:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------




Doctor_Bigfoot said:


> There is no need to use droidboot!
> Just download the "old" firmware 10.16.1.28.10 which allows you to root with Cydia Impactor.
> Once you downloaded it rename that file to a firmware newer than the one your fonepad is running with and copy that file to the internal memory of your fonepad just like you would do with any other file.
> Then your fonepad lets you "upgrade" to that new firmware and after that "upgrade" you are on 10.16.1.28.10.
> That's it.

Click to collapse



thanks a lot! gonna do this asap.

#update

downloaded zip file. extracted to external as zip. Rename it to 37.3 as I already the newest firmware 37.2.

Restart and system detected new firmware available.

Press update but error after 3 seconds. Cleared dmclient cache and repeated the steps, but still got the same error...


----------



## iamhcg (Apr 26, 2014)

fieznur said:


> #update
> downloaded zip file. extracted to external as zip. Rename it to 37.3 as I already the newest firmware 37.2.
> Restart and system detected new firmware available.
> Press update but error after 3 seconds. Cleared dmclient cache and repeated the steps, but still got the same error...

Click to collapse



There's no 37.3 firmware ye. That's probably the reason. Change it to 37.2 as your firmware is. This should work.


----------



## fieznur (Apr 27, 2014)

iamhcg said:


> There's no 37.3 firmware ye. That's probably the reason. Change it to 37.2 as your firmware is. This should work.

Click to collapse



didn't think about that. will try again today. thanks :good:

update : unfortunately, it still failed...


----------



## dzigimigi (May 18, 2014)

did u find a "workaround" for this problem ?


----------



## d1m-ON (Jun 7, 2014)

*Can't get FOTA update*

Hi !
After flashing firmware 37.2 (renamed 38.2) from microSD my fonepad can't get any FOTA update.
I was downgrade to 1.28 and nothing, reflash it to 28.10 and nothing with updates too 
Now I'm on 28.10 with root and I need OTA update 28.10 --> 37.2.
Can anybody to catch this update on his fonepad and to release it for me ?
I want to try use it "manually".
Maybe some other ideas ?


----------



## fieznur (Jun 7, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> Hi !
> After flashing firmware 37.2 (renamed 38.2) from microSD my fonepad can't get any FOTA update.
> I was downgrade to 1.28 and nothing, reflash it to 28.10 and nothing with updates too
> Now I'm on 28.10 with root and I need OTA update 28.10 --> 37.2.
> ...

Click to collapse




What, you succesfully downgraded to 28.10?


----------



## d1m-ON (Jun 7, 2014)

fieznur said:


> What, you succesfully downgraded to 28.10?

Click to collapse



Yes, it's no problem. Instructions in this thread.
You have problem with updating from SD ?


----------



## d1m-ON (Jun 11, 2014)

*New 39.3 FOTA update*

Now new 39.3 update avaliable.
SuperSU works good.
I'm on new firmware and with root.
And I has capture FOTA file 28.10 --> 39.3 :angel:
If somebody need it for some purposes - ask me


----------



## andreacerioni (Jun 11, 2014)

My device, after this update stop work fine. I can't open many application like Facebook..... 


Inviato dal mio K00G utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## (^.^) (Jun 13, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> Now new 39.3 update avaliable.
> SuperSU works good.
> I'm on new firmware and with root.
> And I has capture FOTA file 28.10 --> 39.3 :angel:
> If somebody need it for some purposes - ask me

Click to collapse



I just updated to 39.3, root remains, but Google keyboard and many other apps force close.
Do you have this problem?


----------



## taiz (Jun 14, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> Now new 39.3 update avaliable.
> SuperSU works good.
> I'm on new firmware and with root.
> And I has capture FOTA file 28.10 --> 39.3 :angel:
> If somebody need it for some purposes - ask me

Click to collapse





andreacerioni said:


> My device, after this update stop work fine. I can't open many application like Facebook.....
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio K00G utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't get OTA update yet. 
can you send link update 39.3 to me?


----------



## iamhcg (Jun 14, 2014)

(^.^) said:


> I just updated to 39.3, root remains, but Google keyboard and many other apps force close.
> Do you have this problem?

Click to collapse



Yes, a lot of apps crashed for a rooted device after OTA to 39.3
The only choice is downgrade to .28 version if you want to keep the root while remaining functional for all apps.

They even took off all the other version in the OTA server, only kept .28.10 and 39.3 firmwares.

I downgraded to .28 firmware, rooted it with Cydia, then OTA to 28.10. Everything was still cool now.

 Then I tried the update process, they only sent out the 39.3

There were no.33 or .36 or other version anymore.

So if you want to keep root and be functional, your only choice would be a) downgrade to .28 and b) stay in 28.10 top.

That's my finding.


----------



## (^.^) (Jun 14, 2014)

iamhcg said:


> Yes, a lot of apps crashed for a rooted device after OTA to 39.3
> The only choice is downgrade to .28 version if you want to keep the root while remaining functional for all apps.
> 
> They even took off all the other version in the OTA server, only kept .28.10 and 39.3 firmwares.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think that the only way to keep root is to downgrade to .28, can't do OTA anymore, otherwise OTA will push latest 39.2 to the phone.
BTW, it was working fine with root (kept from .28) with version 37.2. But now I can't find this version from OTA anymore...


----------



## iamhcg (Jun 14, 2014)

(^.^) said:


> I think that the only way to keep root is to downgrade to .28, can't do OTA anymore, otherwise OTA will push latest 39.2 to the phone.
> BTW, it was working fine with root (kept from .28) with version 37.2. But now I can't find this version from OTA anymore...

Click to collapse



Same here.


Asus REALLY doesn't want people to root their devices.


----------



## (^.^) (Jun 15, 2014)

iamhcg said:


> Same here.
> 
> 
> Asus REALLY doesn't want people to root their devices.

Click to collapse



No rooted Android = no fun, no freedom

I'm disappointed by Asus childish act, to protect their product from ppl to root it or flash custom rom...


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 13, 2013)

Asus Fonepad Note 6 is out there. I just got one and really happy with it. The only problem is ,because it is so new, that there is no root resource on line.

Can some almighty capable ones help us out? Thanks.

Here's Fonepad Note 6's official page:

http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_Note_6_ME560CG/#support_Download


----------



## fieznur (Jun 15, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> Yes, it's no problem. Instructions in this thread.
> You have problem with updating from SD ?

Click to collapse



yup.

tried and failed.

mid-half flashing and error.

tried more than 10 times.

can't figure out why.


----------



## d1m-ON (Jun 15, 2014)

taiz said:


> I don't get OTA update yet.
> can you send link update 39.3 to me?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, I can't post any external links - only after 10 posts, I have 4 :laugh:
see your PM box, wait for manual.

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------




taiz said:


> I don't get OTA update yet.
> can you send link update 39.3 to me?

Click to collapse



CHECKPOINT :
1. Fonepad has firmware 28.10 with root and SuperSU installed.
2. You can't get any FOTA update.
3. You need be updated to 39.3 with root
==
Download my file, unzip and rename it to dlpkgfile.bin, put it on MicroSD.
With Root Explorer copy dlpkgfile.bin to */cache* folder on device. Check - have you folder, named *recovery* inside /cache, if not - create it. Go to /cache/recovery and create new file, named *command*. Open it with text editor and write:
*--update_package=/cache/dlpkgfile.bin*
Save changes,  exit. Shut down your fonepad and boot it into DROIDBOOT (holding Vol+ and Power buttons simultaneously) Your choice is RECOVERY, device will be reboted and install update.
Thanks my virtual friend *lvleison* from famous russian PDA forum 4PDA[dot]ru for his finding.
I was trying it, works perfectly!


----------



## taiz (Jun 15, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> Unfortunately, I can't post any external links - only after 10 posts, I have 4 :laugh:
> see your PM box, wait for manual.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much..


----------



## d1m-ON (Jun 15, 2014)

taiz said:


> Thank you very much..

Click to collapse



CHECKPOINT, number 4: In SuperSU options need be checked Survival Mode.
Please, share my file for other people/

---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------




fieznur said:


> yup.
> 
> tried and failed.
> mid-half flashing and error
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, try other way to flash device.
Go to this page, download and install latest version Minimal ADB and Fastboot with default path.
Таке UL-K00G-WW-10.16.1.28.10-user.zip and rename it to *update.zip*
Put update.zip in  Minimal ADB and Fastboot folder, among fastboot.exe and adb.exe
Boot fonepad in DROIDBOOT mode (holding Vol+ and Power buttons)
Run Minimal ADB and Fastboot as Administrator from icon on Desktop.
Type *fastboot devices*, check if programm see fonepad
Type *fastboot erase cache*
Type *fastboot erase system*
Type *fastboot erase userdata*
Type *fastboot flash update update.zip*
Do wipe afte flashing.
Have fun!
I did it 5-6 times, no errors, always success!


----------



## d1m-ON (Jun 15, 2014)

(^.^) said:


> I just updated to 39.3, root remains, but Google keyboard and many other apps force close.
> Do you have this problem?

Click to collapse



Try this solution:
Go with Root Explorer to /system/lib, find file libhoudini.so 3.3.3.43422
Set permissions for libhoudini.so 3.3.3.43422 *rw-r--r--*
Reboot.
This solution was find by *lvleison*, member of 4PDA.ru
I'm not tested it yet.
P.S. Tested today, working good for me.


----------



## Radgas (Jun 17, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> Try this solution:
> Go with Root Explorer to /system/lib, find file libhoudini.so 3.3.3.43422
> Set permissions for libhoudini.so 3.3.3.43422 *rw-r--r--*
> Reboot.
> ...

Click to collapse



Also tested and it is working. Thanks for sharing this solution.


----------



## iamhcg (Jun 18, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> Try this solution:
> Go with Root Explorer to /system/lib, find file libhoudini.so 3.3.3.43422
> Set permissions for libhoudini.so 3.3.3.43422 *rw-r--r--*
> Reboot.
> ...

Click to collapse



THANK YOU. It works like a charm.

Now I can OTA update to the newest firmware while keeping everything functional. Thanks.


----------



## kinomotohiko (Jun 18, 2014)

Excuse me.
My English is not very well.  ^^"
But i want to ask a question.

I receive the 39.3 OTA but upgrade failed.
And now I can't get the OTA message anymore.
I read some forum, somebody said that clean the data of cmclient and dmclient.
I tried it but not work for me.
Are there any other methods can let me get the OTA message again?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## d1m-ON (Jun 19, 2014)

kinomotohiko said:


> I receive the 39.3 OTA but upgrade failed.
> And now I can't get the OTA message anymore.
> I read some forum, somebody said that clean the data of cmclient and dmclient.
> I tried it but not work for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



1. If you was removed some stock apps before upgrade - upgrade must be failed, it's true,
2, Yes, I've tried same and nothing result. It's not a solution at most cases.
Second (easy) way is change permissions to *rwxrwxrwx* for file *libhoudini.so*  in */system/lib* folder - I'm not tested yet.
Third way is hard - read my post #122. Link to FOTA file - cloud[dot]mail[dot]ru/public/b6c3fab3d59e/dlpkgfile.zip


----------



## kinomotohiko (Jun 19, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> 1. If you was removed some stock apps before upgrade - upgrade must be failed, it's true,
> 2, Yes, I've tried same and nothing result. It's not a solution at most cases.
> Second (easy) way is change permissions to *rwxrwxrwx* for file *libhoudini.so*  in */system/lib* folder - I'm not tested yet.
> Third way is hard - read my post #122. Link to FOTA file - cloud[dot]mail[dot]ru/public/b6c3fab3d59e/dlpkgfile.zip

Click to collapse



I didn't removed the apps before, I think that's maybe I use Titanium backup to freeze some apps.
(I am not sure. ^^")

I tried the second way, but the permission of libhoudini.so is already "rwxrwxrwx".
I changed it again, but still can't get the OTA message.
(Or I do anything wrong?)

The last way is downgrade to 28.1.
I will try it later. Maybe that is the only way.

Anyway, thanks a lot again.  ^^


----------



## d1m-ON (Jun 19, 2014)

kinomotohiko said:


> The last way is downgrade to 28.1.
> I will try it later. Maybe that is the only way.

Click to collapse



This last way is right way
Yesterday I did it 3 times, because I like clean fonepad  and made delete some necassary apps, and fonepad became unbootable.
In this case (and in yours): Flashing 28.10 with fastboot -- Cydia Impactor -- root -- SuperSU with survival mode, Root Explorer for manipulating -- place my file in /cache, create and write *command* file and reboot in Droidboot, click *Recovery* That's all, you will have 39.3 with root.
O, no!... you will need set right permissions for libhoudini.so 3.3.3.43422 for good apps working.


----------



## kinomotohiko (Jun 19, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> This last way is right way
> Yesterday I did it 3 times, because I like clean fonepad  and made delete some necassary apps, and fonepad became unbootable.
> In this case (and in yours): Flashing 28.10 with fastboot -- Cydia Impactor -- root -- SuperSU with survival mode, Root Explorer for manipulating -- place my file in /cache, create and write *command* file and reboot in Droidboot, click *Recovery* That's all, you will have 39.3 with root.
> O, no!... you will need set right permissions for libhoudini.so 3.3.3.43422 for good apps working.

Click to collapse



I had downgraded to 28.1.
But your file didn't work for me.
That's maybe my version is TW, not WW.     Orz

And that is so strange, I still can't get OTA message.


----------



## d1m-ON (Jun 20, 2014)

kinomotohiko said:


> I had downgraded to 28.1.
> But your file didn't work for me.
> That's maybe my version is TW, not WW.     Orz
> 
> And that is so strange, I still can't get OTA message.

Click to collapse



Sure, my file is update not for Taiwan and not for Japan, only WW... sorry
Ask someone in your country with same firmware to capture dlpkgfile during OTA update.
Good luck!


----------



## vel_tins (Jun 20, 2014)

well, fortunately I've checked this thread, before buying a device today....
Locked bootloader, always fiddling with root after updates and no OS upgrade (like on the Fonepad7) 
Petitions are useless, like you can see in the Fonepad thread.
*No thanks ASUS.*


----------



## kinomotohiko (Jun 21, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> Sure, my file is update not for Taiwan and not for Japan, only WW... sorry
> Ask someone in your country with same firmware to capture dlpkgfile during OTA update.
> Good luck!

Click to collapse



Finally, I upgrade succeed.

I got the dlpkgfile ver. TW.
Special thanks for GrrEaT and evildjkay from Mobile01 forum.

And thanks for your method.  ^^
:good::good::good:


----------



## fieznur (Jun 21, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> CHECKPOINT, number 4: In SuperSU options need be checked Survival Mode.
> Please, share my file for other people/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Somehow it still error......

gonna try downloading another fw. Maybe the file are corrupted...

*update
Silly me. I used the wrong zip file. Doing it again.

*update 2
failed again...
Rename the UL-K00G-WW-10.16.1.28.10-user.zip to update.zip
Done the droidboot step.
Use fastboot command.
When flash and update, it stuck at error.

Any tips? And I cannot reboot my phone. Stuck at Asus logo.


----------



## d1m-ON (Jun 21, 2014)

fieznur said:


> Somehow it still error......
> 
> ??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for stupid question... are you do unzip downloaded file?
Our firmware is inside downloaded archive and it's name is UL-K00G-WW-xx.xx.xx.xx-user.zip
One man from my russian forum spend 3 days for solving this problem 
Also you need to be sure your fonepad is not Taiwan or Japan version, they have other firmware.
And more... maybe your PC/OS/Usb cable are not suitable for flashing, transfer zip-file to fonepad is with errors? I heard about those cases.
Try to change something, try do it on other PC.


----------



## fieznur (Jun 21, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> CHECKPOINT, number 4: In SuperSU options need be checked Survival Mode.
> Please, share my file for other people/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse





d1m-ON said:


> Sorry for stupid question... are you do unzip downloaded file?
> Our firmware is inside downloaded archive and it's name is UL-K00G-WW-xx.xx.xx.xx-user.zip
> One man from my russian forum spend 3 days for solving this problem
> Also you need to be sure your fonepad is not Taiwan or Japan version, they have other firmware.
> ...

Click to collapse



I unzip the ME560CG-WW_10.16.1.28.10-UpdateLauncher.zip to UL-K00G-WW-10.16.1.28.10-user.zip.
Rename it to update.zip and put it into C:\Program Files\Minimal ADB and Fastboot
Boot into droidboot.
Starts Fastboot. Run as administrator.
Typed all commands until the update.zip.
Finish loading all update.zip file into phone.
Phone rebooting.
Update started.
Error.

Using Asus original cable.

And I bought a WW model. Here in Malaysia.


----------



## d1m-ON (Jun 21, 2014)

fieznur said:


> I unzip the ME560CG-WW_10.16.1.28.10-UpdateLauncher.zip to UL-K00G-WW-10.16.1.28.10-user.zip.
> Rename it to update.zip and put it into C:\Program Files\Minimal ADB and Fastboot
> Boot into droidboot.
> Starts Fastboot. Run as administrator.
> ...

Click to collapse



Very-very strange, this method is 100% working. Not only for me, but for other people, Fonepad owners. On my russian forum you can see look at it here. I did so maybe 10 times or more.
I can guess about two basic reasons of update error:
1. PC transfers update.zip to fonepad with errors.
2. Some dameges in your fonepad - corrupted recovery or damaged cells in memory.


----------



## fieznur (Jun 21, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> Very-very strange, this method is 100% working. Not only for me, but for other people, Fonepad owners. On my russian forum you can see look at it here. I did so maybe 10 times or more.
> I can guess about two basic reasons of update error:
> 1. PC transfers update.zip to fonepad with errors.
> 2. Some dameges in your fonepad - corrupted recovery or damaged cells in memory.

Click to collapse



hmm... i downloaded the latest 39.3 firmware, update it using your method above and voila, it completes it.

I think it only involve downgrade firmware?


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 13, 2013)

Asus Fonepad Note 6 is out there. I just got one and really happy with it. The only problem is ,because it is so new, that there is no root resource on line.

Can some almighty capable ones help us out? Thanks.

Here's Fonepad Note 6's official page:

http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_Note_6_ME560CG/#support_Download


----------



## d1m-ON (Jun 21, 2014)

fieznur said:


> hmm... i downloaded the latest 39.3 firmware, update it using your method above and voila, it completes it.
> 
> I think it only involve downgrade firmware?

Click to collapse



You had complete update? It's good news! :good:
Not quite understood your question... What you talking about ? You can  downgrade FW to any versiov by two ways - with fastboot and update.zip and with renaming UL-K00G-WW-xx.xx.xx.xx-user.zip to hier version (for example, 39.4) and placing it on microSD.


----------



## fieznur (Jun 21, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> You had complete update? It's good news! :good:
> Not quite understood your question... What you talking about ? You can  downgrade FW to any versiov by two ways - with fastboot and update.zip and with renaming UL-K00G-WW-xx.xx.xx.xx-user.zip to hier version (for example, 39.4) and placing it on microSD.

Click to collapse



I mean I can upgrade to new version. But I cannot downgrade even by using fastboot method.


----------



## Badmem (Jun 24, 2014)

*fonepad, no flash, no root, no bootloader unlock-no more Asus!*



(^.^) said:


> No rooted Android = no fun, no freedom
> 
> I'm disappointed by Asus childish act, to protect their product from ppl to root it or flash custom rom...

Click to collapse



I saw the fonepad 6 in a shop. Loved the screen size, quality and the speaker quality. Found out it had a stylus - even better. Bought it. Tried to install Flash by sideloading. Didn't work. Seems like Flash won't run on the Intel Atom. Not happy. 

Rooted the fonepad. More happy. OTA updated to firmware WW_10_16_1_33_3. Dolphin crashes every time. Not happy. Downgraded to WW_10_16_1_28_10 and rooted. Dolphin now runs, but still no Flash and OTA no longer works. Really unhappy and frustrated.

I wish I had read this thread before I bought this pretty screen that won't run software that I need. I will sell it or give it to my daughter. It's no use to me. I'll buy a 6" Phablet from one of the companies that do give their customers freedom to customise their hardware.


----------



## (^.^) (Jun 26, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> 1. If you was removed some stock apps before upgrade - upgrade must be failed, it's true,
> 2, Yes, I've tried same and nothing result. It's not a solution at most cases.
> Second (easy) way is change permissions to *rwxrwxrwx* for file *libhoudini.so*  in */system/lib* folder - I'm not tested yet.
> Third way is hard - read my post #122. Link to FOTA file - cloud[dot]mail[dot]ru/public/b6c3fab3d59e/dlpkgfile.zip

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for taking time to help us. 
I have tried downgrade to earliest version (.28.1), after rooting my device, somehow I don't get OTA anymore.
The link you provided seems like not working. Could you please re-upload it? Thank you.


----------



## d1m-ON (Jun 27, 2014)

(^.^) said:


> Hi, thanks for taking time to help us.
> I have tried downgrade to earliest version (.28.1), after rooting my device, somehow I don't get OTA anymore.
> The link you provided seems like not working. Could you please re-upload it? Thank you.

Click to collapse



Hi! My file is captured OTA update *from 28.10 to 39.3 only for WW versions, not Taiwan or Japan*
You can find it on http://rusfolder.com/40978085
Also you can find it in my russian forum's thread: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=468866&view=findpost&p=32408037 , but need registration for downloading.
Now I have very crapy Internet connection and can't attach big files with my posts.
If you can, please attach this file with yours post for other people.


----------



## (^.^) (Jun 27, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> Hi! My file is captured OTA update *from 28.10 to 39.3 only for WW versions, not Taiwan or Japan*
> You can find it on http://rusfolder.com/40978085
> Also you can find it in my russian forum's thread: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=468866&view=findpost&p=32408037 , but need registration for downloading.
> Now I have very crapy Internet connection and can't attach big files with my posts.
> If you can, please attach this file with yours post for other people.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for your help, it's working ~ 
It's time for me to help others.
Due to the size limit here, I uploaded the file to SendSpace and Dropbox, links at below.

SendSpace - dlpkgfile.bin
Dropbox - dlpkgfile.bin


----------



## d1m-ON (Jun 28, 2014)

*Let's clean rooted Fonepad )*

Hi all !
I don't know about Japan and Taiwan firmware, but WW version contains many unusual files and garbage apps.
They are wasting your fonepad's space.
You have rooted fonepad ? OK, let's clean it 
All letters below are my own experience on fw 39.3 WW
** *With Root Explorer go to *\system\usr\xt9\VO\resources*, tap on any folder inside, tap icon "Mark all" and uncheck your language and English folders. For example - I'm russan, I do uncheck *en_US* and *ru_RU* folders. After unchecking - delete marked, you will see only 2 needed folders... for English-speaking only one  It frees about *163 MB*.
** *Go to *\system\usr\xt9\databases\ldb* directory, do same with files. For example, I left untouched only *ENubUN_xt9.ldb* and *RUlsUN_xt9.ldb* So, we made free space about 56 MB more.
And finally I made delete some apps, like Amazon Kindle, AOLink, App Backup, App Locker, Asus Demo, Asus Facebook Poster, Black Hole, Chrome (use Opera), Facebook, Flipboard, Gmail and more (40+ apps) Deleting was made with Titanium Backup, you can use your favorite app.
Result is here:











*Before:* 360 MB free in system partition, 10.4 GB free in media partition
*After:*    870 MB free in system partition, 10.5 GB free in media partition
Booting time was reduced about 2 times.
IMHO, it's good improvement for fonepad


----------



## pegelf (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi,

I'm trying to downgrade my firmware to version 10.16.1.28.10 for rooting, but I can't find the file anymore on the web. Does anyone of you have the update file and could upload it?

thanks,
pegelf


----------



## d1m-ON (Jun 29, 2014)

pegelf said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm trying to downgrade my firmware to version 10.16.1.28.10 for rooting, but I can't find the file anymore on the web. Does anyone of you have the update file and could upload it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Be happy: https://yadi.sk/d/wLQOGRGKUUUWt


----------



## pegelf (Jun 29, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> Be happy: -link removed, because i didnt wrote 10 posts yet-

Click to collapse



Yes, with that file, you made me happy . But it seems to be corrupted. I downloaded it twice, once to my server and once to my local pc and on both, I wasn't able to extract it.


----------



## (^.^) (Jun 29, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> Hi all !
> I don't know about Japan and Taiwan firmware, but WW version contains many unusual files and garbage apps.
> They are wasting your fonepad's space.
> You have rooted fonepad ? OK, let's clean it
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I thought deleting system apps will cause failure of system updates from OTA. Some said better freeze those apps instead of deleting.
That's why I still keep those apps even I know they are redundant..


----------



## pegelf (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi,
Today, I was trying the whole day, to root my Fonepad Note 6, but it didnt't worked for me. I'm still on version 39.3 without root. 
First, I tried downgrading, using the file uploaded by d1m-ON. It is corrupted, but I was able to extract the file inside with the command "if=UL-K00G-WW-10.16.1.28.10-user.zip | gunzip -f > UL-K00G-WW-10.16.1.28.10-user.zip". I renamed that file to "update.zip" and tried to flash it. The transfer was succesfull, but after the pohne has rebooted for updating, the update fails. 
After that, I also tried to "repair" the file. I extracted it (while I was using a Windows Computer), looked on which files were an error (it were the "WeatherTime.apk" and the "libpolarisoffice4.so") and replaced those files with the same files from a newer update. But that also didn't worked. The update.zip weren't even transfered.

Also I tried the chinese software "vroot". I didn't understood very much, but rooting didn't worked.

At last, I had tried to flash the patched firmware file "ME371MG_all_WW_user_V3.2.4-2.raw" using fastboot. It was the same problem as with my update.zip. The file was transfered, but after the reboot of my phone, the update fails after a few secons.

Could maybe someone upload the file "ME560CG-WW_10_16_1_28_10-UpdateLauncher" again? Then I could check if that file works. Or could maybe someone explain me how to patch the latest firmware as a prerooted firmware? I read a little bit in this Thread, but i wasn't able to do that by myself.

Greets,
pegelf
(sorry, if I have a bad english language. I don't write in english very often, but writing in this forum is a great training.)

edit://It seems like the file works now. I don't know why it didn't worked today morning, but I'm happy that it works. Although, I'm still downloading the file from my server where i tested if it's possible to unzip it, so I have to wait a little bit, until I can say if I can flash it now.

edit2://The file isn't corrupted, but I'm still not able to install it via fastboot. It just transfers the file and then fails while updating.

edit3://The Downgrade now worked for me . The only problem was, that I didn't renamed the file "UL-K00G-WW-10.16.1.28.10-user.zip" to "update.zip". So it seems like it is important to change the file name. Now I will try to root my device using Cydia Impactor. What also helped for me was the answer by d1m-ON:


> OK, try other way to flash device.
> Go to this page, download and install latest version Minimal ADB and Fastboot with default path.
> Таке UL-K00G-WW-10.16.1.28.10-user.zip and rename it to update.zip
> Put update.zip in Minimal ADB and Fastboot folder, among fastboot.exe and adb.exe
> ...

Click to collapse



edit4://Rooting the device now also worked for me .

edit5://After I rooted my device, it still offered me an OTA-Update. I installed SuperSU by chainfire, bought the pro-version and activated the "survival mode". Then I did the OTA-Update. There were no need to download one of the files in this Thread. After the update, my device is still rooted and on 39.3.


----------



## d1m-ON (Jun 30, 2014)

pegelf said:


> Yes, with that file, you made me happy . But it seems to be corrupted. I downloaded it twice, once to my server and once to my local pc and on both, I wasn't able to extract it.

Click to collapse



Sorry, it'is no my file, it been posted on my russian forum by other member. But nobody said him about corrupted file, as I know.
Probably, you use old unzip app? Try download latest WinRAR or 7zip.
I cant't download and check this file because have very weak Internet on my job.
P.S )) At first I was read your's short post and was reply, then was read last big post.
I'm very glad you did it.
I'm not native in English too.


----------



## d1m-ON (Jun 30, 2014)

(^.^) said:


> Hi, I thought deleting system apps will cause failure of system updates from OTA. Some said better freeze those apps instead of deleting.
> That's why I still keep those apps even I know they are redundant..

Click to collapse



Yes, it's true - deleting system apps will lead to OTA update failing.
It's only for geeks  I like cleen system partition without unneeded files and useless apps - in Windows, Linux, Android, ...etc.
But you can to make backup all system apps now, to delete 'em and to restore them before updating.
Your fonepad - your choice ))


----------



## (^.^) (Jun 30, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> Yes, it's true - deleting system apps will lead to OTA update failing.
> It's only for geeks  I like cleen system partition without unneeded files and useless apps - in Windows, Linux, Android, ...etc.
> But you can to make backup all system apps now, to delete 'em and to restore them before updating.
> Your fonepad - your choice ))

Click to collapse



Yeah, I think I'll delete them~ 
Any recommended app to backup system apps besides Titanium backup?

Btw, do you have this issue? Android OS keeps on using internet service for no reason? Pls refer the image.


----------



## d1m-ON (Jun 30, 2014)

(^.^) said:


> Yeah, I think I'll delete them~
> Any recommended app to backup system apps besides Titanium backup?
> 
> Btw, do you have this issue? Android OS keeps on using internet service for no reason? Pls refer the image.

Click to collapse



Sorry, I can't recommend you any other backup app - I use Titanium only and no have experience with others.
I haven't same issue about traffic consumption - because I was delete most of Android/Google services/apps 
Take a look on screenshot


----------



## (^.^) (Jul 1, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> Sorry, I can't recommend you any other backup app - I use Titanium only and no have experience with others.
> I haven't same issue about traffic consumption - because I was delete most of Android/Google services/apps
> Take a look on screenshot

Click to collapse



I have solved it by doing factory reset, everything works fine now~ 
I think I'll use ES Explorer to do the app backup~ 

Thank you~


----------



## evildjkay (Jul 5, 2014)

*Thanks!*

Works fine with Taiwan firmware!



d1m-ON said:


> Hi all !
> I don't know about Japan and Taiwan firmware, but WW version contains many unusual files and garbage apps.
> They are wasting your fonepad's space.
> You have rooted fonepad ? OK, let's clean it
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## evildjkay (Jul 5, 2014)

*(*´∇｀*)*

Ultra Clean System!!  



d1m-ON said:


> Hi all !
> I don't know about Japan and Taiwan firmware, but WW version contains many unusual files and garbage apps.
> They are wasting your fonepad's space.
> You have rooted fonepad ? OK, let's clean it
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## d1m-ON (Jul 6, 2014)

evildjkay said:


> Ultra Clean System!!

Click to collapse



Extremely clean, I can say...  You are cool guy! :good:


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 13, 2013)

Asus Fonepad Note 6 is out there. I just got one and really happy with it. The only problem is ,because it is so new, that there is no root resource on line.

Can some almighty capable ones help us out? Thanks.

Here's Fonepad Note 6's official page:

http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_Note_6_ME560CG/#support_Download


----------



## evildjkay (Jul 6, 2014)

*I hope to help you!*



d1m-ON said:


> Extremely clean, I can say...  You are cool guy! :good:

Click to collapse



In fact,there are some trash can be deleted.
I also deleted */system/media/audio/alarms*
*/system/media/audio/notifications*
*/system/media/audio/ringtones*
and replaced the original bootanimation (6MB) to the SlimROM bootanimation (1.78MB)
bootanimation is here */system/media/bootanimation.zip*


----------



## hindhitor (Jul 8, 2014)

*Asus Fonepad Note 6 firmware*

Where can I download WW_10_16_1_28_10 for asus note 6.
Softpedia and so many links no longer function.
Can any body provide a working link.

Thanks.


----------



## evildjkay (Jul 10, 2014)

*this still working*



hindhitor said:


> Where can I download WW_10_16_1_28_10 for asus note 6.
> Softpedia and so many links no longer function.
> Can any body provide a working link.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



http  s://  yadi.sk  /d/  wLQOGRGKUUUWt

delete the blank


----------



## shawshank61 (Jul 19, 2014)

hi all, after 5 months on fonepad note 6 , there's no KK firmware , locked bootloader, root issues and awful point is broken LCD.unfortunately there is no corning gorilla glass for protection. sadly warranty didn't accept my problem to repair my device :'-( by the way last night i downloaded the last kernel and i decided to install it but couldn't install it, after extracting zip file there was gz file in folder that extracted, any idea ? how can we install or update kernel on our device? tnx


----------



## fieznur (Jul 20, 2014)

evildjkay said:


> http  s://  yadi.sk  /d/  wLQOGRGKUUUWt
> 
> delete the blank

Click to collapse



and finally...your files enable me to downgrade my device....

:good::good::good:

-Edited-
Downloaded cydia impactor
Enabled usb debugging in developer options
Tick unknown sources option in Security
Asus Android Composite ADB Interface available in Device Manager
Run Cydia Impactor as administrator
Pressed Start
.
.
.
Signature bugs unavailable

Error again....bummer....

-Edited-
Check for firmware vulnerabilities using Bluebox Security Scanner

Patch Status :
Patched for bug 8219321
Patched for bug 9695860
Vulnerable for bug 10148349

I'm downloading the earlier firmware now.
ww.10.16.1.26.4

maybe it still not patched.


----------



## evildjkay (Jul 20, 2014)

*●︿●*



shawshank61 said:


> hi all, after 5 months on fonepad note 6 , there's no KK firmware , locked bootloader, root issues and awful point is broken LCD.unfortunately there is no corning gorilla glass for protection. sadly warranty didn't accept my problem to repair my device :'-( by the way last night i downloaded the last kernel and i decided to install it but couldn't install it, after extracting zip file there was gz file in folder that extracted, any idea ? how can we install or update kernel on our device? tnx

Click to collapse



There is not , I think...


----------



## evildjkay (Jul 22, 2014)

*try it*



fieznur said:


> and finally...your files enable me to downgrade my device....
> 
> :good::good::good:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



10.16.1.37.2 is patched, you can try it


----------



## fieznur (Jul 24, 2014)

evildjkay said:


> 10.16.1.37.2 is patched, you can try it

Click to collapse



We need to get unpatched version to root, right?

I think 37.2 already patched, so cannot be use for root.


----------



## fieznur (Jul 25, 2014)

Does anybody has download link for firmware below than 28.10?

For example, 28 or 26.4?


----------



## evildjkay (Jul 25, 2014)

fieznur said:


> Does anybody has download link for firmware below than 28.10?
> 
> For example, 28 or 26.4?

Click to collapse



no. if you want to downgrade,you can just use 28.10


----------



## fieznur (Jul 25, 2014)

evildjkay said:


> no. if you want to downgrade,you can just use 28.10

Click to collapse



unfortunately Cydia Impactor just reported the firmware 28.10 already patched. Signature bugs unavailable.

Unable to root at all.


----------



## evildjkay (Jul 25, 2014)

fieznur said:


> unfortunately Cydia Impactor just reported the firmware 28.10 already patched. Signature bugs unavailable.
> 
> Unable to root at all.

Click to collapse



But we all use 28.10 and cydia to root...
lower version than 28.10 all have been deleted

or try the vroot. TW version(28.10) can root


----------



## fieznur (Jul 25, 2014)

evildjkay said:


> But we all use 28.10 and cydia to root...
> lower version than 28.10 all have been deleted
> 
> or try the vroot. TW version(28.10) can root

Click to collapse



I am using WW version 28.10.

Tried the vroot method.

Failed too.


----------



## evildjkay (Jul 26, 2014)

fieznur said:


> I am using WW version 28.10.
> 
> Tried the vroot method.
> 
> Failed too.

Click to collapse



I guess I can't help you....


----------



## evildjkay (Jul 30, 2014)

Any news with unlock bootloader???


----------



## taiz (Aug 8, 2014)

Fonepad Note 6 KK is out. go to asus support page download and install it.
It coming with zen ui.


----------



## fieznur (Aug 9, 2014)

http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_Note_6_ME560CG/HelpDesk_Download/

KIT KAT upgrade for  	ASUS Fonepad Note 6 (ME560CG) Firmware: V11.2.1.22


----------



## evildjkay (Aug 9, 2014)

*I need help!!!*

anyone have TW version OTA's file (dlpkgfile.bin)
10.16.1.28.10 to 11.2.1.22


----------



## d1m-ON (Aug 9, 2014)

evildjkay said:


> anyone have TW version OTA's file (dlpkgfile.bin)
> 10.16.1.28.10 to 11.2.1.22

Click to collapse



On my mind - you want impossible 
On 28.10 comes OTA-update to 39.3, not to 11.2.1.22.
My russian forum's members talking about update from 39.3  to 11.2.1.22 ONLY from SDcard.
I'm not tested it yet.


----------



## evildjkay (Aug 9, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> On my mind - you want impossible
> On 28.10 comes OTA-update to 39.3, not to 11.2.1.22.
> My russian forum's members talking about update from 39.3  to 11.2.1.22 ONLY from SDcard.
> I'm not tested it yet.

Click to collapse



How to root on 4.4.2 ?
This is a big problem...


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 13, 2013)

Asus Fonepad Note 6 is out there. I just got one and really happy with it. The only problem is ,because it is so new, that there is no root resource on line.

Can some almighty capable ones help us out? Thanks.

Here's Fonepad Note 6's official page:

http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_Note_6_ME560CG/#support_Download


----------



## d1m-ON (Aug 9, 2014)

evildjkay said:


> How to root on 4.4.2 ?
> This is a big problem...

Click to collapse



This moment it's impossible... we need to wait solution from Android guru.


----------



## evildjkay (Aug 9, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> This moment it's impossible... we need to wait solution from Android guru.

Click to collapse



I have a question.
update to 4.4.2 can downgrade to 4.2.2 ?
if can't , that will be the biggest problem


----------



## d1m-ON (Aug 9, 2014)

evildjkay said:


> I have a question.
> update to 4.4.2 can downgrade to 4.2.2 ?
> if can't , that will be the biggest problem

Click to collapse



It very interesting for me too, I need to be root.
On my forum nobody has such expirience yet.
IMHO, it possible with fastboot.


----------



## evildjkay (Aug 9, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> It very interesting for me too, I need to be root.
> On my forum nobody has such expirience yet.
> IMHO, it possible with fastboot.

Click to collapse



use towelroot to root 4.4.2 version is it possible?

8/10 edited
4.4.2 can't use towelroot to root...


----------



## dunhill14s (Aug 10, 2014)

*clean install..*

how do i install a clean 4.4.2 ?
don't want upgrade from old firmware..

my note6 can't boot after updated the UL-K00G-WW-11.2.1.22-user.zip (updated from 39.3 no root)
stuck at asus logo when booting..
updated successfully at first, then i shut it down, switch back on, it stuck...

thanks in advance


----------



## d1m-ON (Aug 10, 2014)

dunhill14s said:


> how do i install a clean 4.4.2 ?
> don't want upgrade from old firmware..
> 
> my note6 can't boot after updated the UL-K00G-WW-11.2.1.22-user.zip (updated from 39.3 no root)
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to go in DROIDBOOT (Vol+ and Power buttons together) and choose Wipe data in menu.
And people from my forum talking about firmware from ASUS Ftp is corrupted 
Good file is here: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5eed2a133f07/UL_K00G_WW_11_2_1_22.zip (no need unpacking)
htt ps: // cloud.mail. ru/public/5eed2a133f07/UL_K00G_WW_11_2_1_22.zip
I was tested it 1 hour ago - OK.
My reflashing steps are:
1. Have 39.3 with root on Fonepade.
2. Go to DROIDBOOT mode, connect USB cable, run Minimal ADB and Fastboot and make step by step:
fastboot erase userdata
fastboot erase cache
fastboot erase system
Rename 37.2 (no have 39.3 with me) to update.zip, rut it among fastbot.exe and make:
fastboot flash update update.zip
3. After flashing and rebooting I made Check updates from Fonepad settings menu - comes update to 39.3 (6.1 MB)
4. Confirm update, install, reboot - have clean untouched 39.3 not-rooted.
5. Remove SIMcard and SDcard.
6. Put downloaded from https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5eed2a133f07/UL_K00G_WW_11_2_1_22.zip on Fonepad internal memory, in root folder.
7. Fonepad say me about new update, I confirm updating and wait finishing.
8. It's all


----------



## dunhill14s (Aug 10, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> Try to go in DROIDBOOT (Vol+ and Power buttons together) and choose Wipe data in menu.
> And people from my forum talking about firmware from ASUS Ftp is corrupted
> Good file is here: https:--cloud.mail.ru/public/5eed2a133f07/UL_K00G_WW_11_2_1_22.zip (no need unpacking)
> htt ps: // cloud.mail. ru/public/5eed2a133f07/UL_K00G_WW_11_2_1_22.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



don't know where i did wrong...

at "fastboot flash update update.zip" i got --->
'target reported max download size of 104857600 bytes'
'error : cannot load 'update.zip' : no error

put my 'update.zip' is in my SD card...
i don't understand this, quoting.. 'rut it among fastbot.exe and make'


----------



## iamhcg (Aug 10, 2014)

evildjkay said:


> I have a question.
> update to 4.4.2 can downgrade to 4.2.2 ?
> if can't , that will be the biggest problem

Click to collapse



Once update to 4.4.2, it can't be downgrade to 4.2.2 anymore. Asus confirms that. So I am not in a hurry to update. I want root more than updating to 4.4.2.


----------



## evildjkay (Aug 10, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> Try to go in DROIDBOOT (Vol+ and Power buttons together) and choose Wipe data in menu.
> And people from my forum talking about firmware from ASUS Ftp is corrupted
> Good file is here: https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5eed2a133f07/UL_K00G_WW_11_2_1_22.zip (no need unpacking)
> htt ps: // cloud.mail. ru/public/5eed2a133f07/UL_K00G_WW_11_2_1_22.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm in 4.4.2 now , and how to root?


----------



## d1m-ON (Aug 10, 2014)

evildjkay said:


> I'm in 4.4.2 now , and how to root?

Click to collapse



I never said i know how to root. 
I said 





> This moment it's impossible... we need to wait solution from Android guru

Click to collapse


----------



## dunhill14s (Aug 10, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> I never said i know how to root.
> I said

Click to collapse



d1m-ON
thanks,..


----------



## d1m-ON (Aug 10, 2014)

dunhill14s said:


> don't know where i did wrong...
> put my 'update.zip' is in my SD card...
> i don't understand this, quoting.. 'rut it among fastbot.exe and make'

Click to collapse



I was talking about this above: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=53417106&postcount=124


dunhill14s said:


> at "fastboot flash update update.zip" i got --->
> 'target reported max download size of 104857600 bytes'
> 'error : cannot load 'update.zip' : no error

Click to collapse



Never seen and heard before... maybe, you filled internal memory and  not have free space?


----------



## daria02 (Aug 15, 2014)

Can anyone help me with the old wallpapers from Android 4.2.2?
I hate the new zenUI wallpapers.

I was looking for them in the old firmware but i didn't find them.


----------



## evildjkay (Aug 15, 2014)

*is this?*



daria02 said:


> Can anyone help me with the old wallpapers from Android 4.2.2?
> I hate the new zenUI wallpapers.
> 
> I was looking for them in the old firmware but i didn't find them.

Click to collapse


----------



## daria02 (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes, this is it... and a few more...


----------



## iamhcg (Aug 21, 2014)

daria02 said:


> Yes, this is it... and a few more...

Click to collapse



Here's what I found in my framework. Only two wallpapers. I don;t know where are others stored.

http://i.imgur.com/y3ODEk7.jpg (ocean view)

http://i.imgur.com/a6Sm1eK.jpg (abstract color bars)


----------



## fieznur (Aug 25, 2014)

anyone tried the zenfoneroot.apk?


----------



## taiz (Aug 25, 2014)

fieznur said:


> anyone tried the zenfoneroot.apk?

Click to collapse



I tried but not worked.


----------



## evildjkay (Aug 28, 2014)

zenfone5 and zenfone6 already released unlock app, but note 6 can't be installed


----------



## evildjkay (Aug 31, 2014)

*Good news！！！！*


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 13, 2013)

Asus Fonepad Note 6 is out there. I just got one and really happy with it. The only problem is ,because it is so new, that there is no root resource on line.

Can some almighty capable ones help us out? Thanks.

Here's Fonepad Note 6's official page:

http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_Note_6_ME560CG/#support_Download


----------



## andreacerioni (Aug 31, 2014)

How?


----------



## taiz (Sep 1, 2014)

http://www.asus-zenfone.com/2014/08/download-root-zenfone-142r.html?spref=fb&m=1
Finally I got root.


----------



## verandi (Sep 5, 2014)

taiz said:


> http://www.asus-zenfone.com/2014/08/download-root-zenfone-142r.html?spref=fb&m=1
> Finally I got root.

Click to collapse



Thank you, I got it too!
I had to try some times, but finally it worked (Fonepad v 11.2.1.22).
It worked with airplane mode activated, removing the sd card and trying to restart the phone as fast as I could.

Thanks again!


----------



## lemonsoju (Sep 6, 2014)

verandi said:


> Thank you, I got it too!
> I had to try some times, but finally it worked (Fonepad v 11.2.1.22).
> It worked with airplane mode activated, removing the sd card and trying to restart the phone as fast as I could.
> 
> Thanks again!

Click to collapse



This worked for me, but it was a long process.

First time, it activated an Asus Demo App which run every 10 seconds, and I started to get frequent crash messages for background apps every 5 seconds.

Rebooted to recovery (as the phone was unusable) and had to wipe - then I couldn't get past device initialisation because the app again kept running.

When I did get past initialisation (not even sure how I did), it had all sorts of demo accounts set up - as if the machine had been set as a demo machine.

I copied latest firmware to SD card and put in the phone - it detected it and reinstalled the system. But after installing, it still had the app running.

From a Chinese website, I found some post about root failing and needing to run "adm shell pm clear com.asus.livedemoservice". Did that, but the app still runs. And it reinstalled the demo email accounts.

I then found an Asus website about deactivating the demo - www*asus*com/microsite/demo/Demo2.0Sop.htm - which eventually triggered a removal of the app and a system restore. Finally, after about 4 hours my phone seemed to be running "normal" again.

A sucker for punishment, I decided to run the root app again. Again, it tried to run the demo app - but this time after reboot, I found I had root and there was no demo app running. The phone was running incredibly slowly though and I did get some new demo accounts set up which I had to delete, but they stayed deleted this time.

The moral of the story - if you get hit by the demo app, you can probably skip to that Asus website and deactivate it. However until I have my phone running for a few days to confirm it's running at normal speed and there's not funny business (weird apps or crashes) I'm still wary about it.


----------



## verandi (Sep 6, 2014)

The first time I tried I had a force close of Asus Demo app, but didn't have any other issue after rebooting. Maybe other force closes, but I was still rooting-rebooting.
However here's my fw version:



And this is what Titanium Backup says:


----------



## iamhcg (Sep 7, 2014)

lemonsoju said:


> This worked for me, but it was a long process. *** The moral of the story - if you get hit by the demo app, you can probably skip to that Asus website and deactivate it. However until I have my phone running for a few days to confirm it's running at normal speed and there's not funny business (weird apps or crashes) I'm still wary about it.

Click to collapse



I had a similar experience like yours, but I quit after deactivating the demo process. I was afraid to softbrick it. Now I don't know if I should try again.


----------



## beluthius (Sep 7, 2014)

After gaining root access i also had the asus demo problems and a lot of asus demo accounts. I used a root uninstaller app from the playstore to uninstall the demo, after that i deleted my google account from the device. Finally a hardreset and all the asus demo problems are gone...

Gesendet von meinem GT-N8010 mit Tapatalk


----------



## georgecmx (Sep 12, 2014)

after installing the official 4.4.2 update from asus website with the Zen UI, my wifi doesn't open at all. how to fix it. the file i used is 

UL-K00G-WW-11.2.1.22-user


----------



## iamhcg (Sep 12, 2014)

georgecmx said:


> after installing the official 4.4.2 update from asus website with the Zen UI, my wifi doesn't open at all. how to fix it. the file i used is
> 
> UL-K00G-WW-11.2.1.22-user

Click to collapse



I would suggest you to do a factory reset after updating and having something gone wrong.


----------



## georgecmx (Sep 12, 2014)

iamhcg said:


> I would suggest you to do a factory reset after updating and having something gone wrong.

Click to collapse



i did that several times, reinstalled also..nothing the problem remains. wifi is not opening at all. i cannot downgrade also.


----------



## shawshank61 (Sep 14, 2014)

taiz said:


> http://www.asus-zenfone.com/2014/08/download-root-zenfone-142r.html?spref=fb&m=1
> Finally I got root.

Click to collapse



I can't download the apk file. it semms to be deleted by developer  could you upload it in forum?


----------



## davidtkf88 (Sep 14, 2014)

shawshank61 said:


> I can't download the apk file. it semms to be deleted by developer  could you upload it in forum?

Click to collapse



Download the latest 1.4.5r, just go to Root>ZenFone 6 then select the latest root.apk

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------

Those who get the Asus Demo app running, 

To avoid it:
Before rooting process, go into airplane mode, and delete all available wifi connection you got, just then you press root in the app. The rooting process take less then 7 sec. After root success, reboot your phone immediately!! You will notice your wifi has been turn on and downloading process is running after press root button, just restart your phone so to prevent Asus demo kit be downloaded..you can delete asus demo account in the Account section after reboot done.

To those that already get Asus demo running:
Shut down your phone, boot into DroidBoot ( volume Up + power button ) then wipe/factory reset, this will reset all of your previous data on the phone, include system data, internal storage, ect..then you can start rooting process following above procedure..

Asus have a site at(  http://www.asus.com/microsite/demo/  ), if following the site, the demo kit can be uninstall if we did registered with asus for the demo kit, but the case now is the rooting process simply triggered our phone to download the demo kit and did not register. So we cannot delete the demo kit from phone unless we factory reset our phone..


----------



## fieznur (Sep 16, 2014)

davidtkf88 said:


> Download the latest 1.4.5r, just go to Root>ZenFone 6 then select the latest root.apk
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did that. Encounter some hiccups as demo account starts appearing. Did recovery 2 times and re-run the rooting.

Awesome. :good:


----------



## taiz (Sep 17, 2014)

11_2_1_30 is out, but I just try and failed to update.
Anyone who can update it?


----------



## davidtkf88 (Sep 17, 2014)

taiz said:


> 11_2_1_30 is out, but I just try and failed to update.
> Anyone who can update it?

Click to collapse



I now installing the newest update..so far still ok..i keep my root by using survivor mode in the zen fone root app..

Did you remove any asus preloaded app using root explorer, titanium backup? if does, then you need reinstall those app so the asus integrity check will pass and the update can be done..


----------



## IcY~ (Sep 17, 2014)

Has anyone had any success installing a custom recovery? It only shows me a 'dead android' picture when I open the recovery and it sucks.

And I noticed a lot of you guys had trouble with rooting your phone. IDK how mine works but after I set up my phone and auto sync is on, it installed SuperSU like on my previous phone and when I click Continue to update SuperSU the normal way I suddenly have a rooted device. TBH I wasn't even planning on rooting the phone and I was just surprised on how easy my phone was rooted.


----------



## taiz (Sep 17, 2014)

davidtkf88 said:


> I now installing the newest update..so far still ok..i keep my root by using survivor mode in the zen fone root app..
> 
> Did you remove any asus preloaded app using root explorer, titanium backup? if does, then you need reinstall those app so the asus integrity check will pass and the update can be done..

Click to collapse



I try to re-flash  to V11.2.1.22 and download later update 
but failed to update. where r u download last update files?


----------



## davidtkf88 (Sep 18, 2014)

taiz said:


> I try to re-flash  to V11.2.1.22 and download later update
> but failed to update. where r u download last update files?

Click to collapse



I first upgrade from JB 4.2 to KitKat 4.4.2 is using file downloaded from asus website (  http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_Note_6_ME560CG/HelpDesk_Download/  ) then i root using zenfone root and keep all the asus preloaded apps just in case if OTA update cannot be done ( happen to me before, as i delete asus and google apps from system folder using root explorer )..

The new update i downloaded from About>System Update, and i just let the update downloaded, and reboot to install the update..nothing wrong with the integrity check and update went well..

Maybe you can try to factory reset your phone and update see can or not?


----------



## mart72 (Sep 20, 2014)

*UL_K00G_WW_11_2_1_30.zip*

UL_K00G_WW_11_2_1_30.zip is out now.

But i was to slow, the download link on ASUS page is bad now.

Does some one get this?

please share on mega or similar if so.

thanks


----------



## fieznur (Sep 22, 2014)

taiz said:


> 11_2_1_30 is out, but I just try and failed to update.
> Anyone who can update it?

Click to collapse



update ran smoothly.:laugh:


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 13, 2013)

Asus Fonepad Note 6 is out there. I just got one and really happy with it. The only problem is ,because it is so new, that there is no root resource on line.

Can some almighty capable ones help us out? Thanks.

Here's Fonepad Note 6's official page:

http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_Note_6_ME560CG/#support_Download


----------



## b1gos (Sep 22, 2014)

Hmm, does anyone know why the KitKat update is gone from the Asus site? I've just checked and the last version available is V10.16.1.39.3


----------



## evildjkay (Sep 23, 2014)

b1gos said:


> Hmm, does anyone know why the KitKat update is gone from the Asus site? I've just checked and the last version available is V10.16.1.39.3

Click to collapse



yeah, really strange...


----------



## iamhcg (Sep 25, 2014)

evildjkay said:


> yeah, really strange...

Click to collapse



In Zentalk forum, they said they withdrew it due to some kind of issues. There will be another OTA update in October. Let's just wait and see.


----------



## Ananiash (Sep 29, 2014)

*11.2.1.22 update*

So I did the update to 11.2.1.22 and it was not easy to find this zip, 
And now I guess I know why asus did removed them sources ,
Now my phone does not register on the network but does work with sim from other network.
Does anybody has soution for that ?
I've read somewhere that this may mean the motherboard failure caused by bad software,
Is that the case or do I have to wait for another update ?
Thanks for replies if any.


----------



## Ananiash (Sep 30, 2014)

*If someone looking for it*

UL_K00G_WW_11_2_1_30

httpp://4pda.ru/pages/go/?u=http%3A%2F%2Fvit-am.ru%2FUL_K00G_WW_11_2_1_30.zip
 delete one p in http xda wont allow me to post url
EDIT:

looks like md5 are corrupted.


----------



## SexShooter (Oct 6, 2014)

Hey guys, i tried to downgrade it just like Doctor_Bigfoot said, my droid crashed after my phone restarted itself  any other ideas? Thanks


----------



## dedalos (Oct 6, 2014)

Ananiash said:


> UL_K00G_WW_11_2_1_30
> 
> httpp://4pda.ru/pages/go/?u=http%3A%2F%2Fvit-am.ru%2FUL_K00G_WW_11_2_1_30.zip
> delete one p in http xda wont allow me to post url
> ...

Click to collapse



Can this file be extracted with any way;

Anyone that have the extracted file that works to share ;


----------



## Ananiash (Oct 6, 2014)

dedalos said:


> Can this file be extracted with any way;
> 
> Anyone that have the extracted file that works to share ;

Click to collapse



I did managed to find this file in some Russian forum already extracted
But it gives an error during the update process. I have RMA'd the phone.
So stupid from Asus not to solve this by release patch.


----------



## Ananiash (Oct 6, 2014)

dedalos said:


> Can this file be extracted with any way;
> 
> Anyone that have the extracted file that works to share ;

Click to collapse



Hereyou go if you want to try it 
http://rudn-free.nodevice.com/e105f9af9f242255a24b0d798a99b76c


----------



## dedalos (Oct 10, 2014)

Ananiash said:


> Hereyou go if you want to try it[/url]

Click to collapse



Thank you but i have found all the files i need to  install the kitkat and the OTA update.


----------



## d1m-ON (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi. gays !
I have good news.
On our russian forum we have solution how to install CWM Recovery for ASUS FonePad Note 6: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=610285
Because bootloader for Fonepad 6 still locked - our CWM runs with OS (and will crashed if OS can't to start)
And it has some bugs - it is beta-version. Recommended only for geeks !!! 
And one more good news - all good files for flashing WW_V11.2.1.30 and HOW-TO in this post: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=594147&st=880#entry34761752
Link for downloading: https://yadi.sk/d/M4yvcwJobuSG5
*update.zip* - good clean firmware WW_11.2.1.22 
*update.bin*  - OTA update from WW_11.2.1.22 to WW_V11.2.1.30
I've been tested this method, it's works good for me.
Good luck !


----------



## B5B5B5 (Oct 22, 2014)

*how to down grade fonepad note 6*

Hi. Nice to meet you.
Now I'm using ASUS Fonepad Note 6 Firmware: V10.16.1.39.3 (for JP SKU version only) then I would like to downgrade to V10.16.1.28.10 for root.
I maybe know how to downgrade it because I read thread #68 already. However, I"m not sure which data I should download.
On Asus web site, There is source code which name V10.16.1.28.10.  Is it right to downgrade for  ASUS Fonepad Note 6?
 To be honest I want to upgrade 4.4.2 but I don't know when Asus update new firmware. I really need to root for using specific apllication now so I've decided to Use rooted 4.2.2  for a while. Please Help me!!


----------



## evildjkay (Oct 22, 2014)

B5B5B5 said:


> Hi. Nice to meet you.
> Now I'm using ASUS Fonepad Note 6 Firmware: V10.16.1.39.3 (for JP SKU version only) then I would like to downgrade to V10.16.1.28.10 for root.
> I maybe know how to downgrade it because I read thread #68 already. However, I"m not sure which data I should download.
> On Asus web site, There is source code which name V10.16.1.28.10.  Is it right to downgrade for  ASUS Fonepad Note 6?
> To be honest I want to upgrade 4.4.2 but I don't know when Asus update new firmware. I really need to root for using specific apllication now so I've decided to Use rooted 4.2.2  for a while. Please Help me!!

Click to collapse



it's easy. just upgrade to v11.2.1.22 and use this app, link
note that when you upgrade to v11.2.1.22, don't install any app, only install RootZenFone
have a good luck!


----------



## B5B5B5 (Oct 22, 2014)

*I don't have v11.2.1.22*

evildjkay
Thank you for replaying me.
I know how to root v11.2.1.22. Now Asus site does't have v11.2.1.22. Before They have it but they deleted from that site. I forgot download it. And My fonepad note 6 doesn't upgrade to v11.2.1.22 automatically. I have to upgrade by myself. I don't want to download v11.2.1.22 from untrusted site. So I decided downgrade my fonepad note 6 to v10.28 until Asus update v11.2.1.22 or higher.


----------



## evildjkay (Oct 23, 2014)

B5B5B5 said:


> evildjkay
> Thank you for replaying me.
> I know how to root v11.2.1.22. Now Asus site does't have v11.2.1.22. Before They have it but they deleted from that site. I forgot download it. And My fonepad note 6 doesn't upgrade to v11.2.1.22 automatically. I have to upgrade by myself. I don't want to download v11.2.1.22 from untrusted site. So I decided downgrade my fonepad note 6 to v10.28 until Asus update v11.2.1.22 or higher.

Click to collapse



I'm sorry. I don't have JP version firmware...


----------



## d1m-ON (Oct 24, 2014)

Firmware KK V11.2.1.34 is ready...
http://www.asus.com/ua/Phones/ASUS_Fonepad_Note_6_ME560CG/HelpDesk_Download/
JP and TW versions also present.
Download link for  *WW_KK V11.2.1.34*: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePAD/ME560CG/UL-K00G-WW-11.2.1.34-user.zip
OTA update avaliable


----------



## cruchot1 (Oct 29, 2014)

And RootZenFone-1.4.6r.apk works with this latest firmware :good:


----------



## yuyuchen0204 (Oct 29, 2014)

cruchot1 said:


> And RootZenFone-1.4.6r.apk works with this latest firmware :good:

Click to collapse



1.4.5r also works:good:


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 2, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> Hi. gays !
> I have good news.
> On our russian forum we have solution how to install CWM Recovery for ASUS FonePad Note 6: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=610285
> Because bootloader for Fonepad 6 still locked - our CWM runs with OS (and will crashed if OS can't to start)
> ...

Click to collapse



Our very own CWM Recovery? That's a great news.

I am so willing to try, but there's no English instructions there. Kinda scared to mess things up. 
Really hope there will be an English blog or links for the steps some day.


----------



## d1m-ON (Nov 2, 2014)

iamhcg said:


> Our very own CWM Recovery? That's a great news.
> 
> I am so willing to try, but there's no English instructions there. Kinda scared to mess things up.
> Really hope there will be an English blog or links for the steps some day.

Click to collapse



I was thinking - you can translate it with Google Translate.
OK, I can  translate that thread in a few essentials words. Previously I beg your pardon for my poor English.
So,
CWM Recovery for ASUS FonePad Note 6​ *What you need to know:*
* It's no true independent CWM - it is based in /system partition. If /system will be damaged or cleared - true CWM can start, our CWM can't.
* For installing this CWM Fonepad must be rooted
* Firmware reflashing will kill CWM, you will need install it again
* Language of menu (inside CWM) is English 
* MicroSD card for work with CWM need be formatted in FAT32
*Known bugs:*
1. Problem with mounting of partitions with stock firmware included updater-script. Stock firmware can't be installed  with original updater-script, it need be modified.
2. Don't works recovery of /data partition (backup works successfully), CWM can't correctly to mount this partition. Reason is unknown yet.
*CWM's features:*
1. Can flash any stock and custom firmware with modified updater-script inside (CWM not checks md5 and digital sertificates)
2. Can flash OTA updates without PC 
3. Can backup /system and restore /system (will be explained below)
*Installing CWM:*
Download this *.apk^ https://yadi.sk/d/hUWy9tgRbuaP3
Run it, it make install app Recovery installer. Run Recovery installer, give root rights and wait for ending (2 seconds). Don't tap button Reboot into recovery - it not works.
* How to run CWM:*
Power off or reboot your Fonepad. As soon as Asus logo appears - hold Volume+ or Volume- (as you like) till to CWM appearing.
WARNING: CWM will be suuggest to fix root - do not confirm this action. It will be install non-controlled ROOT, and after any app will take root permissions without your accordance.
* How to make backup and restore /system:*
Download _system-backup.zip_: https://yadi.sk/d/koKif9f0bxC7Y
_system-restore.zip_: https://yadi.sk/d/xochh1q8bxC6p
Put this files in any place on microSD 
Run CWM and choose install zip from sdcard - choose needed file - sure, first need backup.
Backup of system will be created in /data/system_backup/ named _sysback.tar_
If you need restore - do same, but choose _system-restore.zip_. System will be restored, user apps will stay untouched.
I had experience with CWM already and it was saved me from reflashing and tuning my Fonepad  "from zero point" - I was trying uninstall preloaded apps and had delete some needed Asus-app, and Fonepad can't boot into OS, was stayed on "Intel Inside".
All your thanks will go to *vit-am*, author of this thread: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=610285
Modified  _updater-script for WW 10.16.1.39.3_: https://yadi.sk/d/OI3elE4vbth3i
Modified  _updater-script for WW 11.2.1.22_ : https://yadi.sk/d/6mTYWBafbth3z
Modified firmware WW-11.2.1.22 for flashing through CWM: https://yadi.sk/d/EcEud-vFbth4Q
 updater-script is in META-INF/com/google/android/


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 13, 2013)

Asus Fonepad Note 6 is out there. I just got one and really happy with it. The only problem is ,because it is so new, that there is no root resource on line.

Can some almighty capable ones help us out? Thanks.

Here's Fonepad Note 6's official page:

http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_Note_6_ME560CG/#support_Download


----------



## evildjkay (Nov 8, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> I was thinking - you can translate it with Google Translate.
> OK, I can  translate that thread in a few essentials words. Previously I beg your pardon for my poor English.
> So,
> CWM Recovery for ASUS FonePad Note 6​ *What you need to know:*
> ...

Click to collapse



can updater-script use on TW version?


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 9, 2014)

d1m-ON said:


> I was thinking - you can translate it with Google Translate.
> OK, I can  translate that thread in a few essentials words. Previously I beg your pardon for my poor English.
> So,
> CWM Recovery for ASUS FonePad Note 6​ *What you need to know:*....

Click to collapse



Thanks SOOOO much for the translation. I got caught up by jobs these days, and today I finally grabbed a few hours of free time.
I was planning to flash the CWM.

However, I found out that my Firmware is Tw version, and the modified one is WW. I realize that flashing to different regional firmware would cause users to receive no more OTA.

If it's not too much trouble., is it possible to make certain that if the script also works on TW firmware? or is it possible for the Russian friends to create a modified TW firmware?

I know this is a bit too much to ask. So if it causes any trouble, please just ignore my request. Otherwise I would really appreciate the help. Thanks so much.


----------



## evildjkay (Nov 10, 2014)

iamhcg said:


> Thanks SOOOO much for the translation. I got caught up by jobs these days, and today I finally grab a few hours of free time.
> I was planning to flash the CWM.
> 
> However, I found out that my Firmware is Tw version, and the modified one is WW. I realize that flashing to different regional firmware would cause users to receive no more OTA.
> ...

Click to collapse



can i ask that your mobile01 ID?


----------



## Ananiash (Dec 1, 2014)

*What is this*

Hi Lads,
After 2 month struggle with asus customer service and 2 repairs, they sent me replacement phone.
have a look at screenshot and tell me if it is possible that my fonepad has unlocked bootloader  ?


----------



## evildjkay (Dec 6, 2014)

Ananiash said:


> Hi Lads,
> After 2 month struggle with asus customer service and 2 repairs, they sent me replacement phone.
> have a look at screenshot and tell me if it is possible that my fonepad has unlocked bootloader  ?

Click to collapse



Seems to be, can you share this firmware?
use CWM backup system


----------



## bokitikiti (Dec 6, 2014)

*Battery Draining and Charging problem*

Hi guys!

I'm currently encountering a battery drain and charging problem with my FonePad note 6. At 100% full charge, I can only get around 45mins of screen time and about 6hrs of standby time. What's more troubling is the charging time; it only takes 40mins to get 100% full charge from 0%! It should be at least 2hrs, right? I already observed the battery for a week, and each day that passes, the screen time and standby becomes lesser. I already manually calibrated the battery by: draining it twice > then charge it to 100% > turn my device off then charge it again 100% > then turn it on and charge it again to 100%. The problem still persist. So yesterday, I rooted my FonePad Note so that I can try calibrating the battery using the rooted method, but no avail. After 3 full-charge cycles, the battery still can only last for less than an hour. Can anyone here help me, please?

My fonepad note 6 has already the latest firmware: ww-11.2.1.34.

Thanks~
-Boks


----------



## evildjkay (Dec 6, 2014)

bokitikiti said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm currently encountering a battery drain and charging problem with my FonePad note 6. At 100% full charge, I can only get around 45mins of screen time and about 6hrs of standby time. What's more troubling is the charging time; it only takes 40mins to get 100% full charge from 0%! It should be at least 2hrs, right? I already observed the battery for a week, and each day that passes, the screen time and standby becomes lesser. I already manually calibrated the battery by: draining it twice > then charge it to 100% > turn my device off then charge it again 100% > then turn it on and charge it again to 100%. The problem still persist. So yesterday, I rooted my FonePad Note so that I can try calibrating the battery using the rooted method, but no avail. After 3 full-charge cycles, the battery still can only last for less than an hour. Can anyone here help me, please?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



my Asus tf101 have the same problem with you, and I think the battery should be broken.


----------



## bokitikiti (Dec 7, 2014)

*android-info.txt*

Hi guys!

After what happened to my battery, I tried changing dalvik to art by editing the build.prop just to see whether it will affect the battery. Well it didn't, and after I factory reset my fonepad note 6, I got stuck on a bootloop. I am currently try to flash 11.2.1.34 via fastboot but <archieve does not contain 'android-info.txt'> and <archieve does not contain 'android-product.txt'> are showing up. I don't really know how to recovery because I've already erased recovery <fastboot erase recovery>. Please please please, can anyone help me? I'm totally lost.

Thanks.
-Boks


----------



## Ananiash (Dec 7, 2014)

evildjkay said:


> Seems to be, can you share this firmware?
> use CWM backup system

Click to collapse



Hi,
Just to explain. Asus repair service in Great Britain held my device for over month. And this was second attempt of repair after I could not register to my network in 3G and HSPA when I did the update to kitkat.
I was really p***** and the customer service didn't bother about nothing. Some day I've checked the repair status for updates and bingo. Status : repaired. 3 days after I got the package. They have changed the whole internals, IMEI was different, storage was about 10 Gigs not 16 and firmware 4.2.2 . Plenty of diagonstic software installed, including running all the time bugtracker app. I though then that they sent me some developer version of fonepad. Neverthless I wanted my phone to be clean and I ran factory reset. After that phone booted to asus logo but was not loading the UI. Sound of notification can be heard, and in a while phone reboots...
Droidboot works, adb and fastboot worked as well, I was fiddling with boot images from WW, JP and TW. Phone had Japanese keyboard as default 
I am sending this phone 3rd time for repair, I guess there is no point of sharing the rom image as it may be not compatible with your devices.


----------



## evildjkay (Dec 8, 2014)

Ananiash said:


> Hi,
> Just to explain. Asus repair service in Great Britain held my device for over month. And this was second attempt of repair after I could not register to my network in 3G and HSPA when I did the update to kitkat.
> I was really p***** and the customer service didn't bother about nothing. Some day I've checked the repair status for updates and bingo. Status : repaired. 3 days after I got the package. They have changed the whole internals, IMEI was different, storage was about 10 Gigs not 16 and firmware 4.2.2 . Plenty of diagonstic software installed, including running all the time bugtracker app. I though then that they sent me some developer version of fonepad. Neverthless I wanted my phone to be clean and I ran factory reset. After that phone booted to asus logo but was not loading the UI. Sound of notification can be heard, and in a while phone reboots...
> Droidboot works, adb and fastboot worked as well, I was fiddling with boot images from WW, JP and TW. Phone had Japanese keyboard as default
> I am sending this phone 3rd time for repair, I guess there is no point of sharing the rom image as it may be not compatible with your devices.

Click to collapse




Well, really a pity


----------



## bokitikiti (Dec 8, 2014)

*Fastboot*

Hi guys!

I'm still trying to fix my K00G, and I'm really lost.
I've trying to flash the latest firmware via fastboot, UL-K00G-WW-11.2.1.34-user.zip

fastboot flash update UL-K00G-WW-11.2.1.34-user.zip 

but the "FAILED <command write failed <Unknown Error>>"

So I've also tried changing the name of the firmware to "update.zip", but I still got that failed command write.


----------



## iamhcg (Dec 9, 2014)

bokitikiti said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm still trying to fix my K00G, and I'm really lost.
> I've trying to flash the latest firmware via fastboot, UL-K00G-WW-11.2.1.34-user.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



Why use fastboot? It's totally not necesary and not working. Just download the firmware from Asus website. 
Put the zip file in the SDcard of your device. Instantly, the device will detect an system update. Just go through it. Voila!


----------



## pegelf (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi,

I now also have the problem, that I can't boot my system. After turning it on, It only shows the kernel logo and then does nothing else. I also can't boot into CWM.

What I've done was, that I installed KitKat, rooted it, installed CWM, installed Xposed Framework and after installing some modules, I got a bootloop. Because I didn't make a backup of my system, I first tried to do a factory reset using CWM, but it didn't worked. After that, I tried to install the UL-K00G-WW-11.2.1.34-user.zip using CWM. It failed. Now, I can't even use CWM.

Do you have any suggestion, what I could do?

edit://OK, I was able to start Droidboot (Pressing the Power and the Vol. Up Button for 5 Seconds; Power Button first) and that mode for System Updates (Pressing the Power and the Vol. Down Button for 5 Seconds; Power Button first). I took the "UL-K00G-WW-11.2.1.34-user.zip",  renamed it to "update.zip", copied it to the micro sd card and tried to install it, but I only got an error. Keeping the filename also didn't helped.
Could it be, that this method only works with the internal storage?

Too bad, that my MicroUSB-Port is broken. Otherwise, I could try the fastboot method.
@bokitikiti: Did you also erased cache, system and userdata before installing the zipfile, when you tried it?

edit2://My USB Board arrived today. The fastboot method also didn't work for me.


----------



## bokitikiti (Dec 24, 2014)

@pegelf, yes I did. I already gave up trying to recover. My Fp note cannot even pass through the first Asus logo.


----------



## pegelf (Dec 24, 2014)

I know, I have the same problem and I get the same errors as you.

I now also tried to flash the file with the Command "fastboot flash update update.zip *-S 0*". I got the error "FAILED <remote: problem with creating ota update file!>". And the Phone shows "E:Unable to write file: /cache/update.zip".

And it seems, like it is possible to use adb by simply plugging in the usb cable while the device is turned off. But using sideload didn't work for me.

Maybe that helps you. I don't want to give up the recovery.

edit://
@bokitikiti: I think, I have the solution for our fastboot problem. It's the fastboot version on the devices. I took the fastboot.img from UL-K00G-WW-10.16.1.39.3-user.zip and flashed it, using "fastboot flash fastboot fastboot.img". Now I'm able to flash zips without getting an error. But when the phone installs the update, it crashs after ~20%. But it should be possible to also fix that.
I attached the fastboot.img in a zipfile for you, if you also wan't to try it and don't want to download the whole firmware.

edit2:// I tried to flash different firmwares and suddenly, it worked when i flashed the latest KK-Firmware without renaming the zip file with the command "fastboot flash update UL-K00G-WW-11.2.1.35-user.zip". So my Fonepad Note 6 works again now.


----------



## maratagreenchouters (Dec 28, 2014)

*New CWM Recovery*

New CWM Recovery
Fixed installation of third-party files (no need to edit the script installer)
View attachment cwm-asus-fonepad-note6-v1.0-signed.apk
Original post in 4PDA
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=610285&st=60


----------



## fieznur (Feb 1, 2015)

There's a new firmware update.

Can use zenroot.apk?

Sent from my K00G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## evildjkay (Feb 2, 2015)

fieznur said:


> There's a new firmware update.
> 
> Can use zenroot.apk?
> 
> Sent from my K00G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It should be work


----------



## pavlach (Feb 5, 2015)

rootzenfone1.4.6.apk works on Asus Fonepad Note HD 6 with android 4.4.2
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/asus-zenfone-5-zenfone-6-to-t2839984


----------



## iamhcg (Feb 6, 2015)

There's  a better way to root now.

The author of Root Zenfone apk, Shakalaca, develops a new rooting tool that works even better. You don't need to preserve root before OTA anymore because it preserves itself.
 Here's the link:

http://23pin.logdown.com/posts/247110-merry-christmas

I use the No.1 method and it works just fine. It works on the newest firmware(.39).


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 13, 2013)

Asus Fonepad Note 6 is out there. I just got one and really happy with it. The only problem is ,because it is so new, that there is no root resource on line.

Can some almighty capable ones help us out? Thanks.

Here's Fonepad Note 6's official page:

http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_Note_6_ME560CG/#support_Download


----------



## ktpenga (Feb 25, 2015)

iamhcg said:


> Thanks SOOOO much for the translation. I got caught up by jobs these days, and today I finally grabbed a few hours of free time.
> I was planning to flash the CWM.
> 
> However, I found out that my Firmware is Tw version, and the modified one is WW. I realize that flashing to different regional firmware would cause users to receive no more OTA.
> ...

Click to collapse



My Firmware is also Tw version.  Did anyone help for this version CWM?


----------



## cecato (Mar 20, 2015)

Ananiash said:


> Hi,
> Just to explain. Asus repair service in Great Britain held my device for over month. And this was second attempt of repair after I could not register to my network in 3G and HSPA when I did the update to kitkat.
> I was really p***** and the customer service didn't bother about nothing. Some day I've checked the repair status for updates and bingo. Status : repaired. 3 days after I got the package. They have changed the whole internals, IMEI was different, storage was about 10 Gigs not 16 and firmware 4.2.2 . Plenty of diagonstic software installed, including running all the time bugtracker app. I though then that they sent me some developer version of fonepad. Neverthless I wanted my phone to be clean and I ran factory reset. After that phone booted to asus logo but was not loading the UI. Sound of notification can be heard, and in a while phone reboots...
> Droidboot works, adb and fastboot worked as well, I was fiddling with boot images from WW, JP and TW. Phone had Japanese keyboard as default
> I am sending this phone 3rd time for repair, I guess there is no point of sharing the rom image as it may be not compatible with your devices.

Click to collapse



Also I have a fonepad note6 with this firmware.
help me know how to install the stock firmware?


----------



## Ananiash (Mar 20, 2015)

cecato said:


> Also I have a fonepad note6 with this firmware.
> help me know how to install the stock firmware?

Click to collapse



As far as I know you won't be able to revert the firmware to the very stock rom that was on the phone when you bough it. In my case they ( ASUS ) only did it because recent update was affecting network connectivity. They have tools to do so and they are not going to give us chance to use them.
What issues you have with your phone ?

Things i've mentioned about my phone like storage cutted to 10 gigs are normal, this space is taken by system and maybe I was impressed by the size because my other phones consume more or less 4 gigs but not nearly 6 like fonepad does.
My phone was at repair centre for 6 or 7 times, what they did at recent, they replaced the IMEI number with generic and here in Ireland it is no use. I am 6 months now with non usable phone.:crying:


----------



## cecato (Mar 20, 2015)

Ananiash said:


> As far as I know you won't be able to revert the firmware to the very stock rom that was on the phone when you bough it. In my case they ( ASUS ) only did it because recent update was affecting network connectivity. They have tools to do so and they are not going to give us chance to use them.
> What issues you have with your phone ?
> 
> Things i've mentioned about my phone like storage cutted to 10 gigs are normal, this space is taken by system and maybe I was impressed by the size because my other phones consume more or less 4 gigs but not nearly 6 like fonepad does.
> My phone was at repair centre for 6 or 7 times, what they did at recent, they replaced the IMEI number with generic and here in Ireland it is no use. I am 6 months now with non usable phone.:crying:

Click to collapse



sorry for my english
I managed to bring the fonepad note6 stock.
I first downloaded the latest firmware (UL-K00G-WW-10.16.1.39.3-user.zip) Then I opened the zip and flash I fastboot.img, with the command:: _fastboot flash fastboot fastboot.img_  this is to be able to start the recovery temporary, Then I downloaded the temporary recovery: *IntelAndroid-FBRL-01-17-2015* http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/intel-android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096 
I started the recovery and I did wipe data factory and format system and finally I put the zip on sd card and recovery istall zip from sd card.
Everything went well and now Android 4.4.2


----------



## Ananiash (Mar 20, 2015)

cecato said:


> sorry for my english
> I managed to bring the fonepad note6 stock.
> I first downloaded the latest firmware (UL-K00G-WW-10.16.1.39.3-user.zip) Then I opened the zip and flash I fastboot.img, with the command:: _fastboot flash fastboot fastboot.img_  this is to be able to start the recovery temporary, Then I downloaded the temporary recovery: *IntelAndroid-FBRL-01-17-2015*
> I started the recovery and I did wipe data factory and format system and finally I put the zip on sd card and recovery istall zip from sd card.
> Everything went well and now Android 4.4.2

Click to collapse




Thats alright, I meant it wouln't be possible to revert to  jelly bean 4.2 now,


----------



## cecato (Mar 20, 2015)

Ananiash said:


> Thats alright, I meant it wouln't be possible to revert to  jelly bean 4.2 now,

Click to collapse



I have not tried to downgrade to:  android jelly bean 4.2, I get on well with 4.4.2.
But now I think it is possible.


I think I understood
all firmware officials from asus seems that have the same kernel.img
only changes that fastboot.img with kitkat to become compatible with the recovery temp


----------



## GOOD BOY 94 (May 11, 2015)

*help*

HI 
HELLLLLLLLLLP my note 6 (me560)
my boot phone has cleaned .
it not flash by fastboot (by updete.zip)
help plz
it seid the file too max (error)

plz say a way 
how i  flash boot and rom ?
it is on logo asus


----------



## pegelf (May 11, 2015)

I think, you have the newest fastboot installed on your phone, which is a bit restricted. I had the same problem, when I bricked mine. But it's possible to downgrade it. I attached the file and a kind of "Instruction" here (see the edits):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=57722315&postcount=255



GOOD BOY 94 said:


> HI
> HELLLLLLLLLLP my note 6 (me560)
> my boot phone has cleaned .
> it not flash by fastboot (by updete.zip)
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## GOOD BOY 94 (May 12, 2015)

pegelf said:


> I think, you have the newest fastboot installed on your phone, which is a bit restricted. I had the same problem, when I bricked mine. But it's possible to downgrade it. I attached the file and a kind of "Instruction" here (see the edits):
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=57722315&postcount=255

Click to collapse





tanxxxxxxxxx :fingers-crossed:


----------



## othin87 (Jun 19, 2015)

*fonepad 6 k00g*

hi, sorryfor my english...i have an asus fonepad 6 K00G with android 4.2.2, i can root it? i've read a lot of post, but i don't understand what i must do...if i need to upgrade to 4.4.2 or i must install a rom


----------



## evildjkay (Jun 19, 2015)

othin87 said:


> hi, sorryfor my english...i have an asus fonepad 6 K00G with android 4.2.2, i can root it? i've read a lot of post, but i don't understand what i must do...if i need to upgrade to 4.4.2 or i must install a rom

Click to collapse



I recommend you upgrade to android 4.4.2, and use this tool to root your device (http://23pin.logdown.com/posts/247110-merry-christmas)


----------



## Joao Quaresma (Jun 25, 2015)

Hello everyone. I saw all your posts but i am still with no idea how to root my fonepad note 6. It is with the last update 4.4.2 . 

Can someone please tell me the steps to root it?


----------



## evildjkay (Jun 27, 2015)

Joao Quaresma said:


> Hello everyone. I saw all your posts but i am still with no idea how to root my fonepad note 6. It is with the last update 4.4.2 .
> 
> Can someone please tell me the steps to root it?

Click to collapse



https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navigate/s/0CC0A6851B1241859DA648B561102786Y
use this root tool, it's easy


----------



## madsponge26 (Oct 2, 2015)

Is there any custom rom for this ?


----------



## Martin H3 (Oct 2, 2015)

madsponge26 said:


> Is there any custom rom for this ?

Click to collapse



Available firmware for the service fore ASUS Fonepad Note 6  KK 4.4.2
If there is a developer who can unlock bootloader then I will give a link to the resource.
It has a complete set of tools.


----------



## sithi.w (Nov 30, 2015)

Please help.

  Rootzenfone APK downloaded from ht tp://23pin.logdown.com/posts/247110-merry-christmas and several other download sources, whether 1.4 or 1.3 versions, all gave parsing package error when launched. Any idea?

  Build number: ww 10.16.1.33.3

Thanks


----------



## evildjkay (Dec 7, 2015)

sithi.w said:


> Please help.
> 
> Rootzenfone APK downloaded from ht tp://23pin.logdown.com/posts/247110-merry-christmas and several other download sources, whether 1.4 or 1.3 versions, all gave parsing package error when launched. Any idea?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you should upgrade to kitkat 4.4.2, and use this tool to root your phone
sorry my bad english...


----------



## giancapino (Dec 17, 2015)

to disable the AsusDemo and AsusLiveDemoservice:
-connect USB cable in USB debug mode
-from win/linux command prompt (cmd/terminal) type:
adb shell
-in android shell then type:
pm disable com.asus.livedemoservice
pm disable com.asus.livedemo
pm block com.asus.livedemoservice
pm block com.asus.livedemo

BOTH PROGRAMS WON'T RUN ANYMORE
Then find a cleaner way to root your Fonepad, eg the temporary CWM recovery to install su and a superuser apk


----------



## sithi.w (Jan 8, 2016)

evildjkay said:


> you should upgrade to kitkat 4.4.2, and use this tool to root your phone
> sorry my bad english...

Click to collapse



   Sorry I'm very late. Somehow I missed the notification email during the holiday month. Thank you so muh for your kind advice.  Yes, indeed I have stayed with the original firmware that came with the phone (I'm afraid the upgrade will close any exploit that may have existed in the prior version of the firmware). When I have some time, I will sure to follow your kind advice.

   Happy New Year 2016, and thanks so much again.


----------



## evildjkay (Jan 12, 2016)

sithi.w said:


> Sorry I'm very late. Somehow I missed the notification email during the holiday month. Thank you so muh for your kind advice.  Yes, indeed I have stayed with the original firmware that came with the phone (I'm afraid the upgrade will close any exploit that may have existed in the prior version of the firmware). When I have some time, I will sure to follow your kind advice.
> 
> Happy New Year 2016, and thanks so much again.

Click to collapse



You’re welcome!


----------



## iamhcg (Nov 13, 2013)

Asus Fonepad Note 6 is out there. I just got one and really happy with it. The only problem is ,because it is so new, that there is no root resource on line.

Can some almighty capable ones help us out? Thanks.

Here's Fonepad Note 6's official page:

http://www.asus.com/Tablets_Mobile/ASUS_Fonepad_Note_6_ME560CG/#support_Download


----------



## ghostrafal (Dec 26, 2016)

*Root Asus Fonepad 6 Note*

I want root on my Asus. My Asus KK 4.4.2 and 11.2.1.39-20141223.
How do to it? thanks. Sorry, my english is very weak.


----------



## constantyne (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi. I dont know if this has been asked before and whether I can ask about it here but here goes; does the K00G has any CUSTOM ROMS?


----------

